# ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم



## Coptic Man (6 ديسمبر 2005)

*ظهورات نادرة للسيدة العذراء علي مستوي ال&#1593*

*صور جميلة لتجليات وظهورات السيدة العذراء







حمامة تظهر فى الصورة فقط على الرغم من أنها لم تظهر أثناء موكب العذراء
















صورة للعذراء مريم  ألتقطت فى حجرة الظهورات (التى تظهر فيها العذراء مريم) فى كنيسة القديس يعقوب فى ميدجورجيا - يوغوسلافيا

من ظهورات العذراء مريم فى ميدجورجيا - يوغوسلافيا

العذراء مريم على السحاب

فى ميدجورجيا حدثت أقوى ظهورات للعذراء مريم فى نهايات القرن العشرين وبدايات القرن الحادى والعشرين ..
البداية كانت يوم 24 يونيو 1981، عندما شاهدها 6 من الشباب الكرواتى .. كان يشاهدونها وسط حالات من الأنبهار يفقدوا فيها الأحساس بالزمان و المكان، وقد أثبتت الأبحاث العلمية والطبية التى أجريت عليهم فى "ميلان" و جامعة مونبيليه الفرنسية يوم 28 ديسمبر 1984 أن هذه الحالة من الأنبهار يتركوا فيها أى أحساس بالزمان والمكان أثناء مشاهدتهم لظهور العذراء مريم و رسائلها التى تبعثها لهم .. و قد طلبت منهم العذراء مريم أن يصلوا يومياً من أجل هداية الخطاة .. وقالت العذراء مريم فى أحد رسائلها : " ابنائى الأعزاء لقد نسى العالم قيمة الصلاة والصيام، فعن طريق الصلاة والصيام تتوقف الحروب، وخير طريقة للصيام هى الأكتفاء بالخبز والماء" ..
لقد أتى الناس من جميع أنحاء الأرض لمشاهدة هذه الظهورات فى ميدجورجيا .. ورسائل العذراء مريم مستمرة حتى اليوم ..
أخر رسالة للعذراء مريم حتى وقت كتابة هذه السطور كانت يوم 25 سبتمبر 2004 : "ابنائى الأعزاء، أيضاً اليوم أطلبكم أن تحبوا من يكرهكم، أطعموا الجوعان، أفتحوا قلوبكم وصلوا للرب القدوس، لآن مخلوق يجب يشكر الله خالقه . صلوا .. أفتحوا قلوبكم للحب الإلهى الذى لن تحصلوا عليه بدون صلاة ، لذلك صلوا .. صلوا .. صلوا ، أشكركم لسماع رسالتى ."
والرسالة التى سبقتها : " " أولادي الأحبّة ! أدعوكم جميعاً إلى ارتداد القلب. قرّروا‘ كما في الأيام الأولى من مجيئي هنا، لتغيّير حياتكم بالكامل. أولادي الصغار، سوف تكون لديكم القوّة أن تركعوا وتفتحوا قلوبكم أمام الله. سوف يسمع الله صلواتكم ويستجيب لها. إنني أتشفع لكل واحد منكم أمام الله. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي."  25 أغسطس 2004
شاهدة عيان :بعد عدّة سنوات من السماع والقراءة عن ميدجورجيا، تباركت بقيامي برحلة إليها ... كما أخبرتنا كاثي من تكساس عن رحلتها خلال عطلة عيد القيامة 2002:
" وصلنا في الواقع إلى ميدجورجيا مساء خميس العهد . أول ما قمنا به هو تسلق جبل الصليب يوم الجمعة العظيمة! طوال 20 سنة تقريباً وأنا أصلّي في تكساس، الولايات المتحدة الامريكية، " إرحمنا وارحم العالم أجمع" ... كَوني في ميدجورجيا، كنت أصلّي ليسوع مع أشخاص من العالم أجمع من أجل رحمته ! وعندما بدأت تشملنا الرحمة الالهية يوم الجمعة العظيمة في كنيسة مار يعقوب، كان هنالك مجموعة راكعة بقربي تُصلّي صلاة حارة  .. وكانوا يصلّون باللغة العربية !! تلك الذكرى كانت تعزيتي خلال الحروب في أفغانستان والعراق.
وجودي في ميدجورجيا أعطاني إثباتاً حيّاً وحياة، إنه الرجاء، واثقة من أن هنالك عدد كبير جدّاً من الناس في جميع أنحاء العالم، يصلّون باستمرار من أجل النوايا نفسها للرحمة الالهية ومن أجل الشفاء، المصالحة، والسلام، كما نفعل نحن هنا. إنّني متأكدة بأن إتحاد القلوب والفكر (حتى الركوع) هذا، في كلّ أنحاء العالم ساعد كثيراً بتقصير أيام الحرب في العراق!"
ما يزال الناس من جميع الامم يلتفّون حول السيدة العذراء مريم في ميدجورجيا. أحضر الله الكثير من الحجّاج من كلّ أنحاء العالم. على سبيل المثال، كان يُصلّى درب الصليب يوم الجمعة العظيمة بالانكليزية، الفرنسية، الالمانية، الايطالية، الاسبانية، البولندية، التشيكية/سلوفاكية، الهولندية، الكورية، العربية والكرواتية! أعلمنا مركز المعلومات لرعية ميدجورجيا (www.medjugorje.hr) أنه خلال شهر مارس، قدِم إلى ميدجورجيا حجّاجاً من البلدان التالية: ايطاليا، روسيا، سلوفينيا، اوكرانيا، فرنسا، المانيا، انكلترا، سويسرا، الولايات المتحدة الامريكية، اسبانيا، سلوفينيا، كندا، بورتوريكو، لاريونيون، اليابان، افريقيا الجنوبية، سلوفاكيا، كوريا، الدانمارك، النمسا، تشيكيا، الفيليبين، سكوتلندا، بولندا، كرواتيا، البوسنة والهرسك.
لكن البعض قد يُغْرَى أن يلغي حجّهم بسبب الوضع العصيب في العالم. في عام 1994 خلال حرب البلقان، قالت لنا الأخت ايمانويل في جامعة نوتردام، بأنه كان أخطر على الامريكيين في بلادهم من وجودهم في ميدجورجيا، وكانت على حقّ! كانت ملكة السلام تحضّر مخطّطاً من خلال ميدجورجيا من أجل خلاص العالم. ألمّ تدعونا في رسالتها في 25 مارس الفائت قائلة: " يريد الله أن يُخلّصكم، كلّ واحد على حدة، من خلال مجيئي إلى هنا" و في 18 مارس : " أدعوكم لكي تختاروا. لقد أعطاكم الله الارادة الحرّة لكي تختاروا بين الموت والحياة. استمعوا إلى رسائلي من قلبكم لكي تدركون ما عليكم عمله وكيف تجدون الطريق الى الحياة... أشكركم لوجودكم هنا!" تريدنا السيدة العذراء أن نزور ميدجورجيا! هذا من المؤكد. ونعرف من هو الذي لا يريدنا أن نذهب. يؤمن رئيس الأساقفة فرانيك (من سبليت) بأن الحرب في البوسنة كانت شيطانية- لكي تمنع الناس من المجيء إلى ميدجورجيا: " يريد البعض اسكات ظهورات الوالدة الطوباوية في ميدجورجيا لكي لا يسمعها أحد." كما كتب عندئذ. 

في إحدى وعظاته في كنيسة مار يعقوب ، قال الأب توميسلاف فلاسيتش: " تتكلم الآن السيدة العذراء مع العالم وعلينا إذاً أن نعترف بها كعطيّة ثمينة من الله لكي نقبلها ونعيشها. ومن المهم أن نفهم بأن المسألة خاصّة ليست عن تكريم عام للسيدة. لقد أعطي لنا هنا عطيّة ثمينة، محبّة خاصّة، نعمة مميزة، ويتوجب علينا أن نقبلها لكي نمتلىء بالغنى ولكي نخلص..." (24 مايو 1985).
لدى كلّ واحد دور مهمّ للعب في مخطّطتها: " لا يمكن أن تفهموا كم دوركم عظيم.." كما قالت في رسالتها 25\1\87. لا تؤجلوا زيارتكم ! الآن هو الوقت المناسب للمجيء إلى ميدجورجيا ! إذا وجدت أن نفسك قلقة بخصوص الأمان، تذكر بأن القدوم إلى ميدجورجيا يأتي عليك بكثير من النعم من أجل حمايتك وحماية عائلتك بينما بقاؤك حيث أنت بسبب الخوف، لن يفيدك ولن تحصل على النعم ذاتها!

2- ما زالت السيدة العذراء تأتي قبل القداس الالهي بعشرين دقيقة (الساعة السابعة مساء بتوقيت ميدجورجيا) لكي تشدّنا إلى إبنها. وقيل لنا بأن الكثير من النعم تنهال أكثر من أي يوم مضى في تاريخ العالم ! نستطيع أن نحصل عليها بفتح قلوبنا وبإستقبالها بالترحيب حين تأتي."
أنتهى تقرير شاهدة العيان كاثى .
للمزيد عن ظهورات ميدجورجيا :
http://www.childrenofmedjugorje.com 
http://www.medjugorjeusa.org 
بالتأكيد أن ظهورات ميدجورجيا قد أحدثت تغيرات كبيرة فى نفوس العديد من الخطاة ، وأعطت دليلاً لا يقبل الشك على وجود ماهو فوق معرفة وأدراك الأنسان ..

يتبع*​


----------



## Coptic Man (6 ديسمبر 2005)

*ظهور العذراء مريم فى مصر [2 أبريل 1968]











القصة الكاملة :

في مساء يوم الثلاثاء الثاني من شهر أبريل سنة 1968 لميلاد المسيح ، فى عهد البابا كيرلس السادس المائة والسادس عشر من باباوات الإسكندرية ، بدأت سيدتنا كلنا وفخر جنسنا مريم العذراء تتجلى فى مناظر روحانية نورانية فى وعلى قباب الكنيسة المدشنة باسمها الطاهر فى حدائق الزيتون من ضواحي مدينة القاهرة .
وقد توالى هذا التجلي فى ليال متعاقبة بصورة لم يعرف لها نظير فى الشرق أو فى الغرب ، ويطول هذا التجلي فى بعض الليالي الى بضع ساعات دون توقف أمام عشرات الألوف من البشر من جميع الأجناس والأديان ، والكل يراها بعيونهم ، ويشيرون إليها ويستشفعون بها فى ترتيل وابتهال ودموع وتهليل وصلاة وهى تنظر الى الجماهير نظرة حانية ، ترفع أحيانا كلتا يديها لتباركهم من جميع الاتجاهات . و أول من لاحظ هذا التجلي هم عمال مؤسسة النقل العام بشارع طومان باى الذي تطل عليه الكنيسة وكان الوقت مساء ، فرأى الخفير عبد العزيز على ، المكلف بحراسة الجراج ليلا ، جسما نورانيا متألقا فوق القبة فأخذ يصيح بصوت عال " نور فوق القبة " ونادى على عمال الجراج فأقبلوا جميعا وشهدوا أنهم أبصروا نورا وهاجا فوق القبة الكبرى للكنيسة وأحدقوا النظر فرأوا فتاة متشحة بثياب بيضاء جاثية فوق القبة وبجوار الصليب الذي يعلوها . ولما كان جدار القبة مستديرا وشديد الانحدار فقد تسمرت أقدامهم وهم يرقبون مصير الفتاة . مضت لحظات شاهدوا بعدها الفتاة .الجاثية وقد وقفت فوق .القبة فارتفعت صيحاتهم إليها مخافة أن تسقط ، وظنها بعضهم يائسة تعتزم الانتحار فصرخوا لنجدتها وأبلغ بعضهم شرطة النجدة ، فجاء رجالها على عجل وتجمع المارة من الرجال والنساء ، وأخذ منظر الفتاة يزداد وضوحا ويشتد ضياء. وظهرت الصورة واضحة لفتاة جميلة فى غلالة من النور الأبيض السماوي تتشح برداء أبيض وتمسك فى يدها بعض من أغصان شجر الزيتون ،وفجأة طار سرب الحمام الأبيض الناصع البياض فوق رأسها وحينئذ أدركوا أن هذا المنظر روحاني سماوي . ولكي يقطعوا الشك باليقين سلطوا أضواء كاشفة على الصورة النورانية فازدادت تألقا ووضوحا، ثم عمدوا الى تحطيم المصابيح الكهربائية القائمة بالشارع والقريبة من الكنيسة فلم تختف الصورة النورانية فأطفأوا المنطقة كلها فبدت الفتاة فى ضيائها السماوي وثوبها النوراني أكثر وضوحا ، وأخذت تتحرك فى داخل دائرة من النور يشع من جسمها الى جميع الجهات المحيطة بها .ء عندئذ أيقن الجميع بأن الفتاة التى أمامهم هى دون شك مريم العذراء ، فعلا التصفيق والصياح والتهليل حتى شق عنان السماء هى العذراء . . هى أم النور . -. . " ثم انطلقت الجموع تنشد وترتل وتصلى طوال الليل حتى صباح اليوم التالي . . ومنذ هذه الليلة والعذراء الطاهرة تتجلى فى مناظر روحانية مختلفة أمام الألوف وعشرات الألوف من الناس مصريين و أجانب ، مسيحيين وغير مسيحيين ، رجالا وسيدات وأطفالا ، ويسبق ظهورها ويصحبه تحركات لأجسام روحانية تشق سماء الكنيسة وبصورة مثيرة جميلة ترفع الإنسان الطبيعي فوق مستوى المادة وتحلق به عاليا فى جو من الصفاء الروحي. 






ومن أهم المناظر التى تجلت فيها أم النور أمام جميع الناس . منظرها بين القبة القبلية الغربية للكنيسة والقبة الوسطى .وهى تبدو فى جسم نوراني كامل فى الحجم الطبيعي لفتاة شابة وأحيانا أكبر من الحجم الطبيعي ، رأسها فى السماء وكأنها شقت السماء ونزلت منها ، وقدماها فى الفضاء واقفة على أصابعها ، تحيط رأسها المقدس وجسمها المضيء طرحة فضية بهية ، وأحيانا زرقاء سماوية داكنة ، والجسم كله نور من نور يبدو فى الغالب فوسفوريا يميل الى الزرقة الفاتحة ، وأحيانا يبدو الرداء من تحت الطرحة نورانيا أبيض ناصعا ، والرأس من تحت الطرحة منحنية الى أسفل فى صورة العذراء الحزينة ونظراتها نحو الصليب الذي يعلو القبة الكبرى فى منتصف سطح الكنيسة ،. والمنظر يثبت على هذا الوضع حينا ويتحرك حينا فى هدوء وبطء ، وينحنى أمام الصليب حينا آخر والصليب نفسه يضئ ويشع نورا مع أنه من المسلح وهو جسم معتم . ويشع من جسم العذراء نور ينتشر فى تدرج يضئ سماء الكنيسة فى محيط يشغل معظم مساحة السطح . وقد ترفع العذراء يديها ثم تخفضهما وقد تعقدهما على صدرها كمن يصلى ، وهى ملفوفة فى طرحتها البيضاء فى نظرات الهدوء والسكينة والوقار . وأحيانا يظهر من خلفها ملاك فارع الطول فاردا جناحيه وقد يطول المنظر الى بضع ساعات. ومن أهم المناظر أيضا منظر أم النور فى وقفة ملكة عظيمة فى صورة روحانية جميلة تفيض جلالا وبهاء وكرامة ، فى نور أبهى لمعانا من إي نور طبيعي ، تحيط بوجهها هالة بلون أصفر فاتح . وأما أسفل العنق وأعلى الصدر فبلون داكن نوعا ما ، وعلى رأسها تاج ملكي كأنه من الماس مرصع ويلمع. وأحيانا يبدو فوق التاج صليب صغير مضيء ، وقوامها المشرق يرتفع فى السماء فوق شجرة بالجهة القبلية من الكنيسة وفى موقفها السابق تبدو حاملة المسيح له المجد فى صورة طفل على يدها اليسرى. وعلى رأسه تاج. وتارة تظهر ويداها تضمان أطراف ثوبها ، وتارة أجرئ ترفع كلتا يديها وكأنها تبارك العالم وهى تتجه الى اليمين والى الأمام والى اليسار فى حركة وقورة متزنة يجللها سمو روحاني لا يعبر عنه ولا ينطق به ، ورداؤها الأبيض يهفهف من ذيله وكأنها تظهر ذاتها لجميع الناس فى جميع الاتجاهات مشفقة على الذين لم يستطيعوا لكثرة الزحام أن يصلوا الى زاوية الرؤيا المواجهة لمدخل الكنيسة فى الحارة الضيقة المسماة -حارة خليل . وفى هذا المنظر تبدو العذراء الطاهرة فى الحجم الطبيعي لعذراء شابة فى قامة صحية مثالية وجسم فارع رقيق تكسوه غلالة -من نسيج نوراني حتى القدمين ويزداد المنظر روعة عند انحناءة الرأس المقدس فى شبه إيماءة حانية .






يتبع*​


----------



## Coptic Man (6 ديسمبر 2005)

*










ولعل أكثر المناظر ظهورا تجليها عديدا من المرات فى شكل فتاة ترتدى طرحة بيضاء تطل من طاقة فى القبة الشرقية البحرية بين طاقات هذه القبة تومىء برأسها الملكي أو ترفع كلتا يديها وكأنها تحيى أو تبارك . وتارة تبدو حاملة المسيح له المجد فى صورة طفل على يدها اليسرى وأحيانا تبدو وفى إحدى يديها غصن زيتون والملاحظ أنه قبل أن تتجلى العذراء فى إحدى طاقات هذه القبة - وهى عادة مظلمة حالكة الظلام لأنها مغلقة تماما من أسفل سقف الكنيسة بحيث لاتصل أتليها أنوار الكنيسة من الداخل عندما تكون مضاءة يظهر.أولا فى القبة نور خافت لا يلبث أن يكبر شيئا فشيئا حتى يصير فى حجم كروى تقريبا ولونه أبيض مائل الى الزرقة كلون قبة السماء الزرقاء عندما تكون الشمس مشرقة ساطعة . وبعد قليل يتحرك هذا النور فى اتجاه طاقة القبة من الخارج . وفى أثناء تحركه البطيء يتشكل رويدا رويدا بشكل العذراء مريم فى منظر نصفى من الرأس حتى منتصف الجسم ، والرأس تحيط به الطرحة التى تبدو بلون أزرق سماوي متدلية على كتفها ويبرز هذا الجسم النوراني متمثلة فيه العذراء ويطل من طاقة القبة ويخرج بعض الشيء وخارج القبة الى فضاء الكنيسة ، وأحيانا يقف على سطح القبة المنحدر. وقد يبقى هذا المنظر دقائق وقد يبقى من ربع الى نصف ساعة . وفى أحيان أخرى يتكون المنظر ويبرز خارج القبة نحو دقيقتين ، ثم يتحرك الى داخل القبة وحينئذ يبهت شكله ويعود الى شكله الكروي ثم ينطفئ أو يختفي بضع دقائق ثم يبدأ أن يظهر من جديد فى شكل ضوء خافت ثم يكبر حتى يصير فى حجم كروى ، ثم يتحرك تجاه طاقة القبة وفى حركته يتشكل بشكل العذراء مريم وهى تطل على الجماهير . وهكذا عديدا من المرات كما حدث هذا مثلا فى ليلة عيد دخول العائلة المقدسة الى مصر ( 24 بشنس الموافق أول يونية 1968 ) فقد توالى تجلى العذراء فى القبة البحرية الشرقية مرات لا يحصيها العد من الساعة العاشرة مساء حتى بزوغ نور الصباح ، وهو أكثر المناظر التى تتكرر مرات ومرات فى ليال عدة لا حصر لها ، وهو المنظر المتواتر الظهور الذي تمتع به أكبر عدد من الناس . ومن بين المناظر الرائعة جدا هذا المنظر الذي تبدو فيه العذراء جسما بلوريا مضيئا ناصعا جدا وهى واقفة وقفة ملكية فى قامة منتصبة ممشوقة تملأ إحدى طاقات القبة البحرية الغربية فى حجم صغير متناسق وكأنها.تمثال من النور الوضاء المشع الأبيض الناصع البياض يمتد كاملا من الرأس الى القدمين فى كل طاقة القبة بشكل يريح القلب والنفس ويشيع الآمن والسكينة فى كل الإنسان حتى ينسى وجوده أمامه من فرط ما يتولاه من انبهار وانجذاب . 






هذا ويصاحب تجليات أم النور ظهور كائنات روحانية مضيئة تشبه الحمام ، وهى عادة أكبر منه حجما وتظهر نحو منتصف ، الليل أو بعده نحو الثانية أو الثالثة صباحا والمعروف أن طائر الحمام العادي لا يطير ليلا . ثم أن هذه الكائنات بيضاء لامعة مشعة بصورة لا يوجد لها نظير فى عالم الطيور ، خاصة وأنها تظهر فى وسط الظلام الحالك متوهجة منيرة من كل جانب من فوق ومن أسفل ثم أنها تتحرك أو تطير فاردة جناحيها من غير رفرفة فى الغالب ، أنها تنساب بسرعة كبيرة وكأنها سهم يشق سماء الكنيسة وتظهر فجأة من حيث لا يعرف الإنسان من أين جاءت وتختفي أيضا فجأة وهى فى مدى الرؤية . ويحدث الاختفاء وتكون السماء صحوا ، وأحيانا ترى وكأنها خارجة من القبة الكبرى وتتجه نحو القبة البحرية الشرقية تختفي لتعود بعد ثوان فى الاتجاه المضاد تماما . على أن هذه الكائنات الروحانية بشكل الحمام تظهر فى تشكيلات وأعداد مختلفة فتارة تظهر حمامة واحدة وتارة حمامتان ، وتارة 3 حمامات فى شكل مثلث متساوي الأضلاع منتظم المسافات وتحتفظ بهذا الشكل فى كل فترة الطيران . وتارة يظهر سرب من سبع حمامات أو عشر حمامات أو اثنتي عشر حمامة وقد تتخذ شكل صليب فى طيرانها وأحيانا فى تشكيل من صفين متوازيين . 






ومن بين الظواهر الروحية المصاحبة لتجليات العذراء أم النور ظهور نجوم فى غير الحجم الطبيعي تهبط من فوق فى سرعة خاطفة س القبة الوسطى أو على سطح ومضيئة وبراقة . وفى بعض الأحيان يظهر النجم فى حجم كرة منيرة تهبط من فوق الى أسفل وقد يتخذ النجم شكل مصباح مضىء فى حجم متوسط- ومن بين الظواهر المتكررة نور برتقالي اللون يغمر القبة البحرية الشرقية للكنيسة من فوقها ومن جميع الاتجاهات ، وبعد دقائق من ظهوره يتحرك فى اتجاه القبة الكبرى ويغمرها من فوق ومن جميع الاتجاهات وفى أحيان كثيرة ينبعث من داخل القبة البحرية الشرقية خصوصا نور ساطع أبيض مشرب بشيء من الزرقة بحيث يبدو بلون قبة السماء عندما تكون الشمس ساطعة يظهر فى وسط القبة وأحيانا يتحرك من أسفل الى أعلى فيبدو كما لو كان معلقا فى الجزء الأعلى من القبة ،. وفى أحيان أخرى يظهر فى وسط القبة فى شكل كروى أو بيضاوي ثم يتحرك ببطء شديد الى خارج إحدى طاقات أو منافذ القبة المطلة على الخارج قبيل أن يتشكل فى صورة نصفية للسيدة العذراء تطل من طاقة القبة .

ومن بين الظواهر أيضا نور كبير يظهر على القبة القبلية الغربية أو القبة البحرية الشرقية أو القبة الوسطى فى هيئة صليب يتساوى الأضلاع فى منظر يبلغ حد الإبداع والروعة والجمال . وفى بعض الليالي يغمر القبة الوسطى كمية من بخور أبيض ينتشر فوق سطح الكنيسة كلها ويصعد الى فوق نحو السماء الى مسافة 30 أو 40 مترا ، علما بأن القبة الوسطى وان كانت مفتوحة من داخل الكنيسة لكنها ليست مفتوحة من خارج بحيث ولو صعد بخور من داخل الكنيسة فانه لا ينفذ الى خارج القبة . ثم أن كمية البخور التى تنتشر فوق القبة وسطح الكنيسة كمية ضخمة لا يكفى لتصعيدها ألف ألف مبخرة . ولولا أن هذا البخور عطري ،الرائحة وأبيض اللون وناصع البياض لكان يظن أنه ناجم من حريق كبير .

وهناك أيضا السحاب النوراني الذي يظهر فوق قباب الكنيسة مباشرة تارة بحجم كبير وغالبا ما يسبق تجليات العذراء إذ لا يلبث السحاب قليلا حتى يتشكل رويدا رويدا فى منظر العذراء أم النور. وأحيانا ينبلج منظر العذراء من بين السحاب كما ينبلج نور لمبات النيون الكهربائية فجأة . وأحيانا يتحرك وفى كل الأحوال يتحرك فوق القباب فجأة بحيث تكون السماء صحوا ومن دون أن يجئ من مصدر معروف .

تلك بعض المناظر التى تجلت بها السيدة العذراء على وفى قباب الكنيسة المدشنة باسمها فى ضاحية الزيتون ، والظواهر الروحانية المصاحبة لتلك التجليات. لعلها نفحة روحانية من السماء تشير الى رعاية الله لكنيستنا وشعبنا وبلادنا ، وعنايته بنا مما نعتز به ونفخر متهللين ، وبانسحاق وندامة على خطايانا نتوب الى الله راجعين تائبين . ولعلنا بهذه " العلامات العظيمة من السماء " ( لوقا 21 : 11 ) نكون قد دخلنا مرحلة هامة من مراحل الأيام الأخيرة وربما كانت بداية النهاية . فلتدركنا مراحم الله . وليحفظ الرب شعبه وكنيسته ، وليحطم قوة المعاندين لنا بشفاعة ذات الشفاعات معدن الطهر والجود والبركات وفخر جنسنا العذراء البتول الزكية مريم ، ولإلهنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .

يتبع​*


----------



## Coptic Man (6 ديسمبر 2005)

*† معجزة ظهور العذراء مريم فى أسيوط - مصر 2000 إلى 2001 †











القصة الكاملة :
البداية كانت يوم 17 أغسطس 2000 ، عندما شاهدتها سيدة مسلمة محجبة كانت تسير ، فرأت العذراء تقف فوق سطح الكنيسة.. تتمشي بين المنارتين.. تصورت أنها سيدة عادية تحاول الانتحار.. أو خلع الصليب المثبت فوق المنارة.. فأسرعت لإبلاغ المسئولين فورا.. وكانت البداية لأفراح أسيوط ثم مصر كلها بهذا الظهور العجيب الذي لم يحدث في أي بلد في العالم بهذا الشكل والاستمرار ..
لقد شاهدتها هناك :
عندما سمعت بهذه الظهورات النورانية لأم النور، قررت الذهاب للتأكد بنفسى، و بالفعل قطعت الطريق مسافراً لأسيوط و هناك تعرفت على أحد الأخوة المسيحيين الذى وافق على أن أنزل ضيف على سطح منزلة لكى أرصد هذه الظهورات بأم عينى، و بالفعل .. أخذت مقعدى على سطح المنزل و كان المكان مزدحم بشكل خيالى ، فلا يوجد حارة أو شارع بجوار الكنيسة تستطيع السير فيه، ولا يوجد بيت واحد فى أسيوط بجورا الكنيسة قد خلا من الزوار و الحشود المتجمعة على الأسطح !
كان الوقت حوالى التاسعة ليلاً عندما بدأ النور يضرب السماء فوق الكنيسة فى سرعة خاطفة ، نور يختلف عن أى نور قد شاهدته ، أنه أبيض يميل للزرقة و أحياناً كان بنفسجى، و هناك فى منارة الكنيسة كان يسطع نور أخضر جميل .. يلف السلالم الصاعدة إلى صليب المنارة .. و هناك .. فى داخل المنارة كانت تظهر أم النور ، العديد أستطاع تحديدها بالعين المجردة ، حيث كانت الهتافات تتصاعد و الصلاة الحارة تلف الجموع الحاضرة ، كل هذه الظهورات كانت بكنيسة مامرقس بأسيوط .
و أثناء هذه الظهورات النورانية، وجدت الصلبان فوق الكنائس "بتنور بنور أخضر جميل" هذه كانت كنيسة أو مركز تابع للكنيسة أظن، كان بجوار مكان تواجدى فوق أسطح أحد البيوت ، حول محيط الكنيسة، تخيل أن تشاهد الصليب يخرج نور ؟؟ 


 كيف يحدث هذا و الصليب مصنوع من "الأسمنت المسلح" عادى مثل أى بناء ؟! فكيف يخرج هذا النور أن لم تكن معجزة عظيمة يشهد لها التاريخ فى قلب من شاهدوها ؟





أنظر الصور .. كيف يحدث هذا و لا يوجد ولا كشاف واحد فوق الكنيسة ؟ لا يوجد مصدر يخروج الضوء منه . انها المعجزة .






و هكذا .. كنا نرى الحمام النورانى يطير فى ظلام الليل الحالك و يحلق فوقنا .. و من المعروف أن الحماما لا يطير بالليل ، و أنما هذه كلها ظواهر غير طبيعية لحقت بهذه المعجزات النورانية، و قد حمل العدد رقم 3441 من مجلة أخر ساعة ، بتاريخ 4 أكتوبر سنة 2000 (أنقر هنا لعرض غلاف العدد) قصة هذه الظهورات النورانية فى تحقيق بقلم مني ثابت و هى صحفية مسلمة، ذهبت و كانت شاهدة عيان على ظهور العذراء مريم فوق كنيستنا نحن المسيحيين .. كتبت تقول :
البداية كانت أخبارا تحمل نبأ ظهور العذراء في أسيوط.. مع مبالغات وظنون ومحاولات للتأكيد وللتشكيك..
لذلك دفعني أكثر من الفضول لمتابعة تفاصيل ظهورها عن قرب.. ثم البحث عن إجابات لكل الأسئلة والجدل.. والتحليل النفسي والاجتماعي المتداول في سوق الكلام والكتابة الآن في مختلف الصحف المصرية.. والإذاعات العالمية..
الزحف البشري لموقع الكنيسة يبدأ بعد الغروب مباشرة.. أعداد غفيرة تحمل احتياجاتها لقضاء الليل في الشارع.. وأهمها مقعد صغير لكل مجموعة..
أمضيت الليل وسطهم هنا.. فوق سطوح الدور السادس لعمارة في قلب الحي الشعبي الذي تتوسطه الكنيسة.. وصلت موقعي المتميز هذا.. بعد ساعة ونصف من الكفاح العضلي المستميت لإيجاد موقع لقدمي معا علي الأرض في الشارع.. ثم حصلت علي امتياز صعود العمارة.. والانضمام للحشد الملتحم فوق سطحها بمساعدة أحد كهنة الكنيسة.. ولا أعرف للآن كيف نجونا جميعا مشاهدي السطوح.. وكيف لم تسقط العمارة.. أو السور نصف طوبة الذي حملنا ويحمل آخرين كل ليلة!!..

وقفنا في مواجهة منارتي الكنيسة وقبابها.. في الواحدة والنصف صباحا بالتمام.. سمعت صوت الرعد يهز سماء أسيوط.. لحظة.. ورأيت ضوءا كالبرق في سرعة ظهوره واختفائه.. ضوءا نقيا صافيا هادئا.. ينبثق من منارتي الكنيسة.. يتسع في هبوطه السريع.. يضئ الحوائط الأسمنتية.. ويزداد الاندفاع والاتساع.. يكسو النور ويغمر أجساد وقلوب جموع الشعب المزروع في كل شبر حول الكنيسة.. فوق الأسطح المتلاحمة.. وبطول وعمق الحارات الممتدة.. والشوارع.. في كل نافذة قريبة وبعيدة من الموقع!!..
ينطلق النور مرات متتالية خاطفة مثل فلاش الكاميرا.. كالحلم.. ثم يستكين.. فينشق الصمت.. وتصدح القلوب بصوت أقوي من الرعد.. صوت الفرح.. تهليل وتصفيق وزغاريد.. والأعناق كلها معلقة بالمنارتين في انتظار المزيد.. حالة من الوجد والتوحد والعشق الإلهي والخشوع.. الوجوه ملامحها واحدة.. ما بين الذهول والترقب والتذلل لله.. والأمل والرجاء..


أين نحن.. وماذا يحدث !..
يتأخر تكرار ظهور النور دقائق.. فتبدأ الجموع في استدعاء العذراء بأناشيد وترانيم وأغان شعبية.. ومقاطع كالشعارات وليدة اللحظة.. تبدأ دائما بنداء اليقين بأنها هي العذراء وأنها موجودة في وسطهم الآن..
هية العذرا هية جوة القبة دية
ثم يتحول الهتاف إلي تشجيع :
ياللا اظهري ياللا طلي بنورك طلة
والظريف أنهم لحنوا الكلمات علي صقفة واحدة.. وحدوا الإيقاع والمشاعر والهتاف.. باعتبار أنهم في فرح جماعي مصري.. وبالتدريج تتغلب عليهم النزعة القبلية الأسيوطية.. فينشدون:
كنيسة مار مرقس اللي في أسيوط
ظهرت فيها العدرا والشعب كان مبسوط
بصلوات أبينا البار أنبا ميخائيل
ظهرت لينا العدرا وده مش مستحيل
وطوال ساعات الليل يتوالي وصول أتوبيسات الرحلات من كل محافظات الجمهورية.. فيزداد الضغط ومحاولات الاقتراب من الكنيسة.. واختراق الجموع.. حتي أن جذوع الشجر كانت تميل مع اندفاع الجماهير كأنها سيقان حشيش..
والغريب أنه مع كل هذا التلاحم والتدافع.. لأكثر من مليون مواطن من جميع الأعمار.. إلا أن حالة من التعاون والمحبة والاحتمال تسود الجميع.. بل يستقبلون الوافدين علي المدينة بنشيد خاص:
رايح فين يا كويس .. رايح اشوف أم المخلص
رايح فين يا مليح .. رايح اشوف أم المسيح
وتستجيب السماء لحالة الاشتياق والانسحاق الروحي الجماعي.. ترد لهم التحية.. وتواصل عروضها الأكثر إبهارا من عروض الأوليمبياد الدائرة الآن.. يعلو صوت الرعد ثم يفج النور من أكثر من اتجاه من داخل المنارتين.. يغطي كل شبر في المنطقة السكنية الشديدة الكثافة المحيطة بالكنيسة.. وتتألق السماء أكثر.. ينطلق حمام ضياؤه فوق الطاقة.. ينبثق فجأة من وسط السحاب والسماء الشديدة الصفاء.. يدور حول المنارات.. أحيانا يستقر فوق صلبان القباب.. ثم يعود يختفي وهو يسبح في اتجاه كنيسة الشهداء في الشرق.. يظهر ويدور ويختفي بسرعة الصاروخ.. بعضه كامل الهيئة بجناحين حولهما ضياء عجيب.. وبعضه بدون أجنحة.. ضوؤه مختلف تماما عن ضوء القمر والنجوم الساطعة الآن..
تتصايح الجموع.. وتتداخل التعليقات وتتنوع ردود الفعل.. ما بين التصفيق.. والزغاريد والتكبير المتتالي.. الله أكبر عليكي يا عدرا.. الله أكبر عليكي يا عدرا.. فالجموع هم حشد متنوع الفئات والطبقات والثقافات والجنسيات والأديان والطوائف.. مراسلون وكالات أنباء أجانب.. صعايده بالجلاليب.. شباب جامعات.. تلاميذ مدارس.. وزوار من الأرياف والمدن.. أطباء ولواءات وموظفون من كل مهنة.. بسطاء وأثرياء.. باختصار شعب الله كله..
مضت بنا الساعات سريعة كالحلم.. لا أحد يترك مكانه مهما طال التعب.. لا ملل ولا كلل ولا اعتراض علي زحام.. أنظر إلي أسفل المدينة مبدورة بشر كبذور الحقل.. الجماهير أفسحت الأرصفة لينام الأطفال ويستريح الشيوخ..حالة إنسانية نادرة..
ويأتي الفجر مسرعا.. يلتهب وجه السماء بوهج الشروق.. وأرتجف من روعة ما أشاهد وأسمع في لحظة وجود نادرة.. طلقات الرعد في السماء يجاوبها صوت استعداد ميكروفون الجامع للنداء.. لحظة.. وينبثق الضوء المبهر من منارة الكنيسة متزامنا مع انطلاق صوت المؤذن 'الله أكبر.. حي علي الفلاح' ويختم ديك الصباح المعزوفة بصياحه السعيد معلنا استقبال الفجر!!..
ماذا يحدث.. هل مازلنا علي الأرض!!..
أحاول استيعاب اللحظة.. والمكان.. واختزان المشاهد والأصوات والملامح من حولي.. الفضاء.. السماء.. منارات الكنائس والجوامع.. الأسطح المرصوصة بشر.. كل شئ بنفس النشاط والحيوية.. عروض السماء مستمرة مع تهليل الجماهير.. والساعة تخطت السادسة صباحا..!!
ننادي علي صاحب المنزل الذي أغلق علينا باب هذا الجزء من السطوح بقفل عريض.. لاكتمال العدد.. يأتي حاملا المفاتيح والنظارة المكبرة التي يستعين بها عدد كبير هنا للفحص والتأكد والتركيز.. يتقدمنا ليفتح باب العمارة الذي أغلقه خلفنا بقفلين وجنزير لاكتمال عدد المشاهدين علي السلالم.. وداخل بلكونات شقق العمارة المفتوحة طوال الليل لاستقبال الضيوف والأغراب!!..
الشارع مزدحم ومضئ كما تركناه في المساء.. أضواء المحلات مازالت ساطعة.. البقال والفكهاني وحتي محلات الملابس والخردوات.. كل السوق شغال طوال الليل.. وكأننا في مدينة سياحية في حالة احتفال.. والعرض السماوي مازال مستمرا.. والنساء والأطفال والشباب يملأون الشوارع بكل أمان!!..
هل هذه هي أسيوط ؟!
سألت بإلحاح لأصدق أنني في أسيوط.. لكن لم تسجل ولا حادثة سرقة.. أو تحرش.. ولا تدور همسات عن خوف أو تعصب أو تهديد.. الهمس الدائر فقط هو جدل حول ظاهرة النور التي بدأت يوم 17/..8 ومازالت..
والحكاية الوحيدة التي يستقبلون بها كل زائر جديد مثلي.. هي أن أول من رأي العذراء فوق قبة الكنيسة.. هي سيدة مسلمة محجبة كانت تسير فرأت العذراء تقف فوق سطح الكنيسة.. تتمشي بين المنارتين.. تصورت أنها سيدة عادية تحاول الانتحار.. أو خلع الصليب المثبت فوق المنارة.. فأسرعت لإبلاغ المسئولين فورا.. وكانت البداية لأفراح أسيوط ثم مصر كلها بهذا الظهور العجيب الذي لم يحدث في أي بلد في العالم بهذا الشكل والاستمرار.. وبهذه النتائج النفسية والاجتماعية لمدينة أسيوط.. وبالتالي لمصر كلها..
بعد هذا الوصف التفصيلي لواقع يتكرر منذ خمسين يوما.. أحاول الإجابة علي الأسئلة وتقديم الحقائق.. لنشترك في الجدل المثار وصولا لليقين إن استطعنا أو علي الأقل الانتفاع بنتائج وثمار الإيمان الشعبي الجماعي بظهور العذراء..
هل تظهر العذراء فعلا؟
ولماذا في مصر الآن؟
ولماذا فوق كنيسة مرقس الرسول؟.. ومن هو؟
ولماذا استمر الظهور بعد عيدها؟
أنقر هنا لقراءة التحقيق كاملاً من موقع مجلة أخر ساعة
فى النهاية .. هذه الظهورات قد قُبلت بالتعتيم الأعلامى فى مصر .. فلم تتكلم عنها سوى أخر ساعة و صحيفة وطنى المسيحية وقد تجاهلتها الصحف الكبرى مثل الأهرام والأخبار، كذلك قيل أن العذراء مريم قد ظهرت أمام محافظ أسيوط الذى كان رافض لبعض الترميمات و التوسع فى كنيسة مارمرقس ، فظهرت أمامه و من بعدها تغير الأمر ..

لمشاهدة الفيديو 

ادخل علي http://www.zeitun-eg.org/

يتبـــ†ــــع*​


----------



## Coptic Man (6 ديسمبر 2005)

*تجلي العذراء في اسيوط 











يتبـــ†ـــع*​


----------



## Coptic Man (8 ديسمبر 2005)

*† ظهور العذراء مريم فى فلوريدا - منذ 1996 †

التاريخ : 16 ديسمبر 1996
المكان : كلايرواتر - فلوريدا - أمريكا
العنوان : Address of the financial building in Clearwater Fl. 21649 US#19 North, Clearwater, Fl, 33765, USA
الحدث : واحد من أكبر الظهورات للعذراء مريم زمنياً و أعلامياً

فى يوم 16 ديسمبر 1996 أكتشف أحد العملاء لشركة معاملات مالية فى كلايرواتر بفلوريدا أن الزجاج عليه طيف يرسم صورة العذراء مريم ، و أخذ الطيف فى الظهور بشكل أوضح ليثبت أنه معجزة و ليس خدعة من المؤمنين .






[طيف العذراء مريم يظهر بوضوح على المبنى الزجاجى]

على الرغم من أن البعض قد حاول التقليل من شأن هذه المعجزة بأدعاء أن الصورة مجرد مصادفة ! إلا أن جورج بيكورارو أحد العلماء بشركة زجاج قد قد صرح قائلاً (فيما يلى ترجمة ما قالة و الذى نشرته Spirit Daily.com) : " نحن لا نستطيع أن نشرح كيفيه تكون هذا الطيف ، أو سبب ظهوره علمياً، قد يكون مصادفة أو تداخل غير مفهوم علمياً " و للتأكيد على أنها معجزة .. فأن الطيف لا يختفى بل يظهر أيضاً بالليل ، فكيف يكون مجرد طيف عادى و يمتد ظهوره ليلاً بعد غروب الشمس ؟
هذه المعجزة قد شاهدها أكثر من 1.5 مليون شخص فى سنوات ظهورها الأولى .. وبالتأكيد كان لها أثر طيب فى نفوس المؤمنين، و غير المؤمنين ممن يبحثون عن الحقيقية ، وهو كافياً ليتدخل الشيطان .. ففى مايو 1997 قام شخص برش مادة سائلة تتشوه منظر الزجاج، و كان تدخل السماء قيام عواصفة و سقوط أمطار غزيرة أدت إلى أزالة التشوه الذى حدث، وظلت صورة العذراء مريم باقية :

The first time the building has been the target of vandals. In May 1997, someone threw an unknown liquid onto the windows, defacing the glass panels. The next month, two days of heavy thunderstorms washed away the blemishes, and the image of Mary remained - source

و الهجوم الثانى هو الذى دمر زجاج المبنى فى يوم  1 مارس 2004 وهو هجوم مجهول المصدر و الدوافع حتى اليوم .






هناك مقالات و أشخاص يشيرون إلى أن الصورة الظاهرة فى أسفل طيف العذراء مريم هى قريبة الشكل من صورة كفن السيد المسيح مما يرجح أنها صورة السيد المسيح حزين الوجه، و قد تكون صورة للعذراء حزينة الوجه : (الصورة بتاريخ 5 سبتمبر 2002) :






الوجه الحزين يظهر بشكل أوضح هنا (الصورة بتاريخ 5 فبراير 2001






و قد أرسلت العذراء مئات الرسائل إلى العديد من الأشخاص المؤمنين خلال هذا الظهور، مجملها البعد عن الخطية و المعمودية و قبول السيد المسيح كمخلص لكل أنسان ، السيد المسيح يحب الجميع و يحب الخطاة و يريد أن يتركوا الخطية ، العالم فانى و الفرحة الحقيقية فى السيد المسيح و ليس فى حب العالم .

الله لا يترك نفسه بل شاهد .
صلى من أجلنا أيتها الملكة البتول ليرحمنا الله .. نحن الخطاه .
المسيحى

للمزيد عن هذا الظهور :
الموقع الرسمى : Shepherds of Christ Ministries : http://www.sofc.org

يتبـــ†ــــع​*


----------



## Coptic Man (8 ديسمبر 2005)

*† طيف العذراء مريم - أريزونا - أمريكا †

ظهرت صورة للعذراء مريم فى بيت عائلة سورية كاثوليكية فى أمريكا يوم 7 يناير 2003 (الموافق لعيد الميلاد المجيد عند الأرثوذكس) ، صورة العذراء مريم ظهرت على مرآة كبيرة موجود فى منزل العائلة السورية ، الصورة الضوئية ليست بجمال الصورة عندما تراها بعينك .






و للتأكيد على أنها معجزة وليست خدعة ، بدأت صورة العذراء مريم الظاهرة فى البكاء ..






هذا وقد قامت سيدة حضرت لمشاهدة المعجزة بمسح الصورة بيدها من على المرآة، إلا أن الصورة عادت من جديد ..
صورة أوضح لطيف العذراء مريم :طيف العذراء مريم الذى يظهر على المرآة هو لصورة العذراء مريم (ملكة النعمة)









 الموقع الرئيسى : http://mywebpages.comcast.net/telkeppeh/apparition.htm​*


----------



## Coptic Man (8 ديسمبر 2005)

*† ظهور العذراء مريم فى فاتيما - البرتغال †

ظهرت العذراء مريم فى قرية فقيرة هى فاتيما فى البرتغال فى 13 مايو 1917 ، وشاهدها ثلاثة أطفال من رعاة الغنم و هم : لوتشيا دوسانتوس 10 سنوات (الأولى من الشمال) وهى أكبر الثلاثة، ومعها أبناء عمومتها .. فرانشيسكو مارتو 9 سنوات و جاسنتا مارتو 7 سنوات 






ظهورات العذراء مريم فى فاتيما :
المرة الأولى : 13 مايو 1917 ووعدت بظهور أخر ومعجزة عظيمة .
المرة الثاية : فى يوم 13 يوليو 1917 تجمع الشعب وعددهم 70 ألفاً فى مرعى الخراف الذى غمرته مياه الأمطار، وحدثت معجزة كبرى، فتحولت الشمس إلى كرة من النار .. ظهرت ثم أخذت تغوص فى الأرض، فأصيب الناس بالفزع وظن الكثيرون أنهم سيلقون حتفهم .. وبعد 12 دقيقة عادت الشمس إلى وضعها الطبيعى وتبخرت مياه الأمطار ، وجفت ثياب الشعب، وكانت هذه الظاهرة الشمسية علامة لها عظمتها فقد أيدت جدية الرسائل التى تنبأت بها العذراء مريم فى ظهورها السابق (13 مايو) . وحدث ظهور العذراء مريم وأعطت للأطفال الثلاثة 3 أسرار .






(صورة للمعجزة الشمسية التى حدثت - فاتيما - البرتغال 13 أكتوبر 1917)

وفى 13 أكتوبر 1917 كان ظهورها السادس والأخير، وأنضم فى هذا الظهور 50 ألف من الشعب لمشاهدة العذراء مريم .
وقد أبلغت العذراء مريم فى أحد ظهوراتها للأطفال الثلاثة أن جاسنتا و فرانشيسكو لن يمكثوا كثيراً، بينما لوتشيا لها مهمة أخرى .. و بالفعل توفى كل من جاسنتا وفرانشيسكو فى سن صغير بمرض الإنفلونزا .. وبقت لوتشيا و هى راهبة حتى اليوم .
و الأسرار هى : نبوة عن قيام حرب عالمية ثانية، وسقوط الشيوعية فى روسيا فيما بعد ،  والثانية رؤيا لمنظر جهنم المفزع ، والسر الثالث أبلغته لوتشيا للفاتيكان سنة 1940 (اقرأ هنا السر الثالث بعد أن قرر الفاتيكان الأفصاح عنه يوم 26 يونيو 2000 - أنجليزى)
وفى يوم 31 مايو 2000 حملت لنا الأخبار : "صدور قرار بابوى بأعتبار الثلاثة أطفال الذين شاهدوا العذراء مريم فى فاتيما قديسين" .
وقد علقت الراهبة لوتشيا على سر أنهيار الشيوعية فى رويسا :

In largely unknown remarks, Sister Lucia states her views on the consecration of Russia
SpiritDaily.com
For decades now debate has swirled over a request made by the Virgin of Fatima that Russia be consecrated to her Immaculate Heart. We don't want to involve ourselves in this debate but below will simply present the transcript provided by a Fatima museum researcher, Carlos Evaristo, who served as a translator during crucial meetings in 1992 and 1993 between the only living Fatima seer, Lucia dos Santos, and contingents headed by Cardinal Antony Padiyara of Ernaculam, India, on October 11, 1992, and another exactly a year later by Cardinal Ricardo Vidal of the Philippines. The transcripts were recently re-transcribed. 
The issue has long been contentious among groups in the United States and elsewhere. We can only present what is reported to us. Here is Lucia's exchange with Cardinal Padiyara (as well as Evaristo, who recorded the encounters): 
Cardinal Padiyara: "When I return home to my diocese, people will ask me many things, among which will be if the consecration of Russia has already been done according to the request made by Our Lady. Was this accomplished by Pope John Paul II on March 25 of 1984?" 
Sister Lucia: "Yes, yes, yes. The consecration was already partially done. Pope Pius XII made it in 1942, on October 31, but it lacked the union with all the bishops of the world, which Pope John Paul II finally managed to unite in 1984." 
When asked about those bishops who didn't participate -- long an objection of those who assert that the consecration was not accomplished -- Sister Lucia said only, "We cannot say that these bishops that did not participate committed a sin or a fault. The majority of the bishops were united to the Pope in this act. The people, worldwide, in every diocese, were united to the bishops and the bishops in turn to the Pope. So, this consecration was a great union of the people of God. It was all of this that made this consecration accepted." 
Evaristo: "But did not Russia have to be specifically mentioned, and did not Our Lady say that?" 
Sister Lucia: "The Pope's intention was Russia, when he said, `Those peoples...' in the text of the 1984 consecration. Those who knew of the request for the consecration of Russia, knew what he was referring to as did God Who is all-knowledgeable and can read the minds of men. God knew that the Pope's intention was Russia and that he meant `Russia' in the consecration. What is important is the intention, like when a priest has the intention to consecrate a host." 
Evaristo: "But didn't Our Lady want Russia to be specifically mentioned?" 
Sister Lucia: "Our Lady never requested that Russia be specifically mentioned by name. At the time I didn't even know what Russia was. We thought she was a very wicked woman. What matters is the Pope's intention and the bishops knew the intention the Pope had was to consecrate Russia." 
Bishop Francis Michaelappa of Mysore, India: "In that case, there is no need to consecrate Russia again?" 
Sister Lucia: "There is no need to consecrate Russia again, but each bishop can consecrate his own diocese to the Immaculate Heart of Mary if he wants to." 
"Our Lady is content and has accepted it?" 
Sister Lucia: "Yes," adding in her 1993 interview with a contingent from the Philippines that the consecration "prevented an atomic war that would have occurred in 1985." 
Evaristo: "Has the conversion of Russia then taken place?" she was asked by Evaristo. 
Sister Lucia: "Yes. The news speaks for itself." 
Evaristo adds that the entire world was consecrated and not just Russia because by 1984 Russia had already infected the world with its errors.

صورة حديثة لبابا الفاتيكان مع الراهبة لوتشيا :






13 مايو 2001 - صورة لأكثر من نصف مليون زائر أتى لفاتيما فى البرتغال فى ذكرى ظهور العذراء مريم :




​*


----------



## Coptic Man (8 ديسمبر 2005)

*صورة لبابا الفاتيكان وهو يصلى داخل مزار فاتيما - أثناء القرار البابوى بأعتبار الأطفال الثلاثة قديسين 






يتبــ†ــــع​*


----------



## ميرنا (8 ديسمبر 2005)

تغطيه كامله يا مينا بجد رائع رائع رائع


----------



## Michael (8 ديسمبر 2005)

لا ولسة 
ان شاء الله


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (26 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا مينا انا هحاول اعمل بحث كامل بكلامك


----------



## مخلص تادرس (5 يناير 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا مينا 
على هذا الصور والموضيع


----------



## Ya Shero (23 يناير 2006)

*صورة حلوة قوي*


----------



## هانى المصرى (14 فبراير 2006)

رينا يعوض تعب محبتك والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## جورج كرسبو (21 مارس 2006)

*ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

هذه مجموعة ظهورات مجموعة من عدة مواقع





من ظهورات العذراء مريم فى ميدجورجيا – يوغوسلافيا العذراء مريم على السحاب





صورة نادرة للعذراء مريم أثناء ظهورها فى كنيسة الشهيدة دميانة





صورة نادرة لظهور العذراء مريم أثناء ظهورها فى الزيتون





صورة العذراء مريم أثناء ظهورها فى كنيسة العذراء مريم القبطية بالقاهرة سنة 1988 (المصدر أجنبى - لا يوجد معلومات متوفرة أكثر من ذلك !)





بعد التكبير : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



العذراء مريم تظهر داخل السحاب فى هارتفورد





صورة مألوفة لظهور العذراء مريم فى أسيوط 2000 - 2001





صورة لظهور العذراء مريم فى أسيوط 2000 -2001





ظهور العذراء مريم فى أسيوط من عام 2000 - 2001


----------



## جورج كرسبو (21 مارس 2006)

فى بيت عائلة سورية كاثوليكية فى أمريكا يوم 7 يناير 2003 الموافق لعيد الميلاد المجيد عند الأرثوذكس





ظهور العذراء مريم بكنيسة القديسة دميانة بأرض البابا دبلو بشبرا - القاهرة - مصر 25 مارس 1986 م






خروج العذراء من القربان المقدس





الفلبين





ظهور العذراء امام تمثال لها





ظهور للعذراء





فوق الشمع





في أسيوط





ظهور غريب لأمنا العذراء





ظهور العذراء فوق برواز لها





وكمان ظهور





وكمان





بادفو على المنارة





وكمان ظهور


----------



## melkana (29 مارس 2006)

شكرا ليك والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## هانى المصرى (2 أبريل 2006)

اد اية كلمة الشكر مش كفاية ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك زى ما فرحت قلبى بالصور الجميلة دى


----------



## kmmmoo (18 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## مستر بيرو (3 سبتمبر 2006)

_رائع الموضوع جميل وتغطيه كامله لظهورات العذراء بارك الله فيك_


----------



## bolbol111 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

انا من اسيوط وفرحان جدا انى من المحافظة العظيمة دى لانى شوفت الظهورات بعينى كانت احلى ايام فى حياة كل اسيوطى


----------



## kitty_laskary (15 أكتوبر 2006)

بجد بجد انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه بس تعبك ده ربنا يعوضك عنه .
انا شفيعتى الاولى هى العدراء ام النور وبجد انا مبسوطه انى شوفت الظهورات ديه انهارده .
لو عندك حاجات تانى للعدراء ام النور ياريت تشارك بيها.
وميرسيييييييييييييييييه جدا جدا جدا .
صليلى كتير .
كاترين


----------



## مونيا (22 أكتوبر 2006)

رائع..
للمره الاولى ارى ما لم اراه ..لم اتخيل ذلك قط..
انه الدليل الاول على وجود الله الحي للغير مؤمنين


----------



## الكاهن (30 أكتوبر 2006)

اللهم احمنا من زلات الشيطان يارب يسوع 

تحياتي على الصور الرائعة بارك فيك الرب



تحياتي الكاهن


----------



## نوار بهنام اسحق (31 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا صور حقيقيه ورائعه


----------



## kmmmoo (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور​
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## fadi jolianos (15 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fadi jolianos (15 نوفمبر 2006)

على فكرة هيدا يبقى سبق صحفي


----------



## meme85 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*ميرسي يا مينا موضوعك ده هااااااااااااااااااااااااايل.*


----------



## MACAR (16 نوفمبر 2006)

ربنا يعوضك خير على كل المجهود الرائع ده وينفعنا بصلاوات الست العدراء +++++++ أمين .


----------



## kmmmoo (21 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## امة الرب (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بجد انا مش عارفة اقول اية
ربنا يحميك


----------



## †السريانيه† (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*الموضوع رائع بجد يامينا ربنا يقويك ويباركك
وانا اطلب من امنا مريم ان تتشفع لنا 
وتخلصنا من الحرب واصلي لكل الناس 
يامنا تحنني علينا *


----------



## فاطمه الهادي (29 نوفمبر 2006)

معجزة رائعه وانا خاصه احب السيد ميريم العزراء جدا ولها محبه كبيرة جدا في قلبي واتمنى لو كنت ان رايتها صور حقيقه رائعه


----------



## بيترالخواجة (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اكتر من ممتاز يا مينا الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## rivo_vovo (15 ديسمبر 2006)

صور هايله 
لا هايله ايه دى فوق الرائعه
انا مش عارفه اقول لك ايه عشان اشكرك على الصور دى


----------



## mars666 (7 فبراير 2007)

خلاص بلغوناء لم تضهر في اليمن


----------



## god is her (23 فبراير 2007)

الموضوع بتاع الظهورات الي في خارج مصر وخاصة الموضوع بتاع الناس الي كانوا بيشوفوا العدرا في السما والناس الي حوليهم مش شيفين حاجة ويفتحوا افواهم لتناول من يد العدراء انا اشك فية مع انه مكتوب في كتب ارثوذكسية ومع ان شافعتي العدراء مريم لها كل التطويب الي اني مش موافق عليه .

مع كل ده انا عاوز اقولك الموضع جيد جدا وانت مغطي الموضوع بالكامل ويا ريت تبعتلي الصور النادرة العدراء او كل القديسين  علي
remooo_309@hotmail.com
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## god is her (23 فبراير 2007)

:yahoo: :99: :66:


----------



## manwal (25 فبراير 2007)

فين الصور يا جميل  
استطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الزى يقوينى


----------



## كرستينا (10 مارس 2007)

سلام ونعمة ... ياريت تساعدوني ... عايزه موقع لظهورات العذراء الطاهرة مريم عند الكاثوليك


----------



## ghost90 (10 مارس 2007)

صور جمدة جدا جدا جدا جدا​


----------



## شاكر (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

مريم عليها السلام وابنها عيسى عليه السلام بريئون منكم ومن خرافاتكم


----------



## مارك مرقس (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

شكرا جدا


----------



## no_no (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يكملوا بعقلكم
alaasd66


----------



## no_no (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

_{لَّن يَسْتَنكِفَ الْمَسِيحُ أَن يَكُونَ عَبْداً لِّلّهِ وَلاَ الْمَلآئِكَةُ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ وَمَن يَسْتَنكِفْ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ وَيَسْتَكْبِرْ فَسَيَحْشُرُهُمْ إِلَيهِ جَمِيعاً }النساء172​_


----------



## no_no (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

alaaasd66
موجود فى المنتدى رغم انف المشرف ​​


----------



## طير المهاجر (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

بسم الله القوى                                                                      بشفاعت ام نور تكون معنا الى الابد ارجومنه ان يشفع لينه عند الرب يسوع المسيح ويكون معكم ويجزيكم على تعبكم على صور معلومات حلوة وشكرا الى كل من ساهم فى اذا والله يكون مهم 

انا هو نو العالم


----------



## ARKANSOS (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

تضرعي لأجلنا يا كاملة القداسة و الطهارة
amen


----------



## اخت مهرائيل (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

بجد حلوين اوى اوى يا مينا 
                    ربنا يباركك


                        صلولى كتير عشان امتحاناتى السنادى شهادة 

                         سلام الرب يكون معاكوا


----------



## melaa (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

صور جميلة اوى اوى ربنا يباركك والى الامام


----------



## هبوب الريح (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اما بعد: فما هذا الصور الا كذب وافترا في في ايام سيدنا عيسى لميكن هناك لا كاميرا ولا رسامين
فمن اين هذا الصور  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الرجاء الرد علي باسرع وقت 

تحيات هبوب الريح


----------



## stan55 (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

thx 4 this subject


----------



## Al Bassam (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذر*

الله يعطيك العافية.


----------



## يوسف المطرف (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*



هبوب الريح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اما بعد: فما هذا الصور الا كذب وافترا في في ايام سيدنا عيسى لميكن هناك لا كاميرا ولا رسامين
> فمن اين هذا الصور  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



صرااااااااااااااااحه انا بالاول كنت امصدق بس شفت ردك وقريته 

وشفت انه محد اقنعني ومحد رد عليك 

احييييك من كل قلبي يالحبيب لانك خليتني انتبه  00:smil14:


ياااااااشباااااااااااب   وبناااات   محد رد علا   سؤال الاخ نبي جواااب مقنع لوسمحتوو


----------



## طير المهاجر (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

يسم الله القوى 

شكرن من اخ يوسف على مشركه معنا فى موضوع ظهور ام النور 

بس يا اخ يوسف لو انت رجعت و قريت عن معجزات ام نور  ما اكنت حكيت كيد فى من اخوانه المسلمين يشهدو على ظهور ام نور ومعجزات التى تمت معهم من ام نور ما كنت قولت انه كذب ارجو منك ان تقراء فى كتاب المعجزات ام نور  وهتلكا من اخواتنه المسلمين بيشهد الى ظهوره 

وشكرن ليك اخ يوسف والله معك

ةيكون معنا جميعن امين


----------



## maria123 (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## gift (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

صور رائعة بجد عاشت ايدك


----------



## mony_loulo (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

شكرا والله معكلم


----------



## eminem (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

شو هالموضيع الحلوه (السلام عليك يا مريم يا ممت...........................الان وفي ساعت موتنا امين)


----------



## طير المهاجر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

بسم الله القوى

شكر

:new5::new5::new5:


----------



## micho123 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

merceeeeee


----------



## Emelsobhy (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

صلوات العذراء والقديسين تكون معاك


----------



## مينا امير صبحى (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

جميلة جدا  جدا و شكرا


----------



## اشرف جورجي (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

سلام ونعمه
للاسف الصور كلها مقفوله ايه الحل 
اشرف جورجي
:ranting:


----------



## الانبا ونس (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

*جميل يا كوبتك انا كنت لسة بحاول انقل الصور دى بس مش نافع​*_*شكرا لتعبك​*_


----------



## دينا مراد (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

مجموعة هائلة و تغطية متكاملة لظهورات امنا مريم شفاعتها تكون معكم جميعا دائما...
و على فكرة كنت واحدة من الناس التى شاهدت ظهور امنا مريم فى اسيوط .شفلعتها تكون معنا دائما.


----------



## koka_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

ربنا يحميكو بجد الصور جميلة اوى


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

*جميل جدا موضوع رائع وشامل 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## monlove (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

في منتهي الجمال وربنا يباركك 
فعلا بجد موضوع في غاية الجمال


----------



## drop245 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

رمضان كريم كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

*ما شاء الله رائع جدا ربي يحفظك موضوع مميز وتستاهل كول خير عليه مشكوررررررررررررر​*


----------



## TADO2010 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

دا من اهم واحلى المواضيع الى انا شوفتها ربنا يبارك الجميع  

بصلوات السيدة العذراء والدة الله


----------



## *S.O.G* (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

*صور رائعة*
*وهذه اعترافات مجلة إسلامية وكتابها ومحققيها إسلاميون بالظهورات:*


----------



## *S.O.G* (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

*باسم الرب الغالي الذي حمل الصليب لأجلي:*​*لنغني الموضوع ببعض التحقيقات التي أجرتها -آخر ساعة- حول تلك الظهورات وخصوصاً أسيوط...*
*{{ مجلّة آخر ساعة ليست مسيحية ولا تدافع عن المسيحية }}*
*الرابط:*
*http://www.akhbarelyom.org.eg/akhersaa/issues/3452/0200.html*
*صباح يوم الاربعاء الماضي صدرت جريدة 'الأهالي'. وهي تحمل علي صدر صفحاتها الأولي صورة كبيرة عنوانها يقول 'أول صورة في العالم لمريم العذراء فوق كنيسة أسيوط'!*
*وكان الخبر المكتوب إلي جوار الصورة يقول:*
*'تنفرد الأهالي بنشر هذه الصورة، التي التقطتها مواطنة مسلمة من سكان أسيوط، عندما سطعت الأنوار القوية فوق قباب كنيسة مارمرقس الرسول، وقررت الأهالي بعد أن تلقت هذه الصورة الانتقال إلي أسيوط لسماع أقوال المواطنين الذين يتابعون الظاهرة التي بدأت منذ حوالي 3 شهور، تحدث المواطنون عن نور ساطع ينبلج فجأة فوق الكنيسة، وأسراب من الحمام الأبيض، تحلق فوق القباب وتختفي فجأة'.*
*وأفردت 'الأهالي' صفحتها الثالثة بالكامل في نفس العدد، لتحقيق صحفي ممتاز. قام به المحرر عبدالرحيم علي والمصور خالد سلامة، اللذان سافرا إلي أسيوط لمتابعة الظاهرة والتقيا بالأب بانوب وكيل مطرانية أسيوط والأب يعقوب سليمان وكيل المطرانية والحاج أحمد الذي يعمل خفيرا في جراج يواجه الكنيسة، والحاج محمد بيومي 'صاحب مقهي صغير أمام الكنيسة'، كما التقيا بعدد آخر من المواطنين منهم أحمد سيد أحمد' و 'ممدوح فتحي أبوالعلا' و 'ثروت سامي مرزوق'.*
*وأكد كل هؤلاء لمحرر جريدة 'الأهالي' ظاهرة ظهور السيدة العذراء فوق الكنيسة، وظهور نور قوي يغمر قباب الكنيسة وما يجاورها، وظهور أسراب من الحمام فجأة ليلا، تطير فوق الكنيسة وسط الظلام، ثم تختفي فجأة رغم أنه معروف أن الحمام لا يطير في الظلام.*
*والحقيقة أن جريدة 'الأهالي' لم تكن هي الأولي التي تحدثت عن ظاهرة ظهور السيدة العذراء فوق كنيسة أسيوط، فقد اهتم الكثير من الصحف والمجلات بالحديث عن هذه الظاهرة التي بدأت في النصف الثاني من شهر أغسطس الماضي، وكانت 'آخر ساعة' من أولي المجلات التي حاولت البحث عن حقيقة الظاهرة، وسافرت الزميلة الصحفية 'مني ثابت' إلي أسيوط، وسجلت بالصورة والكلمة تدافع عشرات الآلاف من الناس وهم يحتشدون في الشوارع وعلي أسطح المنازل المحيطة بالكنيسة أو كما قالت بالحرف الواحد 'حشد متنوع الفئات والطبقات والثقافات والجنسيات والأديان والطوائف.. مراسلو وكالات أنباء أجانب صعايدة بالجلاليب.. شباب جامعات.. تلاميذ مدارس.. زوار من الأرياف والمدن.. أطباء ولواءات وموظفون من كل مهنة.. بسطاء وأثرياء.. باختصار شعب الله كله'!*
*وكان الشيء الذي أجمع عليه الجميع تقريبا وكما ذكرت الزميلة الصحفية مني ثابت: رأيت ضوءا كالبرق في سرعة ظهوره واختفائه.. ضوءا نقيا صافيا هادئا.. ينبثق من منارتي الكنيسة.. يضيء الحوائط الاسمنتية.. ويزداد الاندفاع والاتساع.. يكسو النور ويغمر أجساد وقلوب جموع الشعب المزروع في كل شبر حول الكنيسة.. ينطلق النور مرات متتالية خاطفة مثل فلاش الكاميرا.. كالحلم .. ثم يستكين'.*
*لكننا هنا الآن لا نحقق في مسألة ظهور السيدة العذراء.*
*إنما نحن فقط نسأل: هل صحيح أن الصورة التي نشرتها جريدة الأهالي.. هي حقا 'أول صورة في العالم لمريم العذراء؟*
*ذلك.. هو السؤال!*
*****
*وأعترف أنني توقفت كثيرا أمام الصورة.*
*ليس.. بعين الشك!*
*ولكن 'بعين تريد الحقيقة'. ذلك أنني كنت ومازلت أؤمن بأن أي شيء يتعلق بالدين ينبغي ألا نقترب منه، إلا بالتبجيل والتقديس، وأن من أخطر الأمور أن نتهاون 'سواء بالمبالغة أو التهوين'، فيما يمس أديان الناس ومشاعرهم الدينية.*
*سألت نفسي أكثر من مرة: أهي حقا.. أول صورة فوتوغرافية للسيدة مريم العذراء؟*
*وماذا سيكون إذن مصير ملايين الملايين من صور العذراء التي يحتفظ بها اخواني المسيحيون في بيوتهم وكنائسهم؟!*
*ومضي 'يوم الأربعاء' الذي نشرت فيه جريدة 'الأهالي' الصورة.. وانتظرت في الأيام التالية صدور أي تعليق من الكنيسة أو من أية جهة، حول هذه الصورة الخطيرة بكل المعاني.*
*لكني للأسف الشديد ولدهشتي أيضا لم يتكلم أحد!*
*لم يقل أحد : نعم .. هذه هي صورة السيدة العذراء.*
*ولم يقل أحد : لا.. لا يمكن أن تكون هي.*
*ولم يقل أحد : جائز أن تكون.. وجائز ألا تكون!*
*بل لم يقل أحد : هذه الصورة سوف تكون محل دراسة عميقة.. سوف ننظر في أمرها.. ثم نحدد مصيرها!*
*وعندما لم يتكلم أحد..*
*وجدت أن ضميري كصحفي وكإنسان يفرض علي محاولة البحث عن حقيقة هذه الصورة.*
*وكان من الطبيعي أن يكون أول من ألجأ إليه في بحثي.. هو قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث، باب الإسكندرية.*
*****
*اتصلت بمكتب قداسة البابا شنودة*
*وتحدثت إلي سكرتيره الخاص الأنبا يؤنس. وأخبرته بقصة الصورة التي نشرتها جريدة 'الأهالي'. وكتبت تقول إنها أول صورة للسيدة مريم العذراء في العالم، وطلبت منه أن أتحدث إلي قداسة البابا شنودة حول هذا الموضوع.*
*أمهلني الأنبا يؤنس بضع دقائق ظللت فيها علي سماعة التليفون.*
*ثم عاد ليقول لي : إن قداسته يبلغك أنه لم يذهب إلي أسيوط حتي الآن..*




*سألته : ماذا إذن؟*
*قال : قداسته ينصحك بسؤال مطران أسيوط نيافة الأنبا ميخائيل.. أو من ينيبه..*
*ووجدت أن رد قداسة الباب شنودة منطقي فعلا.*
*وأن من الأصح أن أسأل مطران أسيوط.. ألم يتحدث الناس عن ظهور العذراء في أسيوط؟*
*لكني قبل أن أتصل بمطران أسيوط، كان لابد لي من أن أتصل بشخص آخر.*
*الصحفي.. الذي نشر الصورة!*
*****
*اتصلت بالزميل 'عبدالرحيم علي ' الصحفي بجريدة الأهالي..*




*وسألته : من أين حصلت علي الصورة التي ذكرت جريدتك أنها أول صورة للسيدة مريم العذراء؟*
*قال لي الزميل عبدالرحيم علي :*
*هذه الصورة حصلت عليها منذ شهرين تقريبا، من إحدي صديقات زوجتي، وهي سيدة مسلمة من سكان أسيوط، وكانت قد ذهبت إلي كنيسة مارمرقس الرسول في أسيوط ليلة ظهور العذراء، وكانت معها إحدي صديقاتها، وكانت هذه السيدة تحمل معها كاميرا، وما إن ظهر النور القوي فوق قباب الكنيسة حتي وجهت الكاميرا نحوه، وعندما قامت بتحميض الفيلم فوجئت بظهور هذه الصورة للسيدة مريم العذراء.*




*سألته : وهل ذكرت لك هذه السيدة أنها شاهدت بعينيها السيدة مريم العذراء التي ظهرت في الصورة؟*
*قال : لا.. لقد ذكرت لي أنها فقط شاهدت النور القوي، المهم أنها أعطتني الصورة وقد احتفظت بها كل هذه الفترة، ثم في النهاية عرضتها علي مجلس تحرير 'الأهالي'، الذي قرر ذهابي مع المصور خالد سلامة إلي أسيوط لنحقق الظاهرة، وقد شاهدت هناك بعيني فعلا أشياء لا يمكن تفسيرها بمجرد النظر، كما شاهدت حمامة بيضاء كبيرة تظهر فجأة فوق رؤوسنا ثم تختفي في الظلام.. لكن عن نفسي لم أشاهد الصورة ذات الملامح والتي أعطتني إياها هذه السيدة ونشرتها الأهالي.*




*أعود لأسأله : أعرف أن الصحفي يجب أن يحافظ علي سرية مصادره.. لكن ألا تري في مسألة صورة السيدة العذراء أمرا كبيرا يستوجب أن تعلن هذه السيدة التي التقطت الصورة كما تقول عن شخصيتها؟*
*قال : صدقني.. إنها إنسانة بسيطة.. وهي لا ترغب في أن تفصح عن شخصيتها.. وكل ما استطيع أن أقوله عنها.. إنها امرأة مسلمة.. وإنها صادقة.. وإنها 'موش غاوية مشاكل'!*
*****
*مرة أخري أقول وأؤكد لنفسي : انني في رحلتي هذه لا أناقش مسألة 'ظهور السيدة العذراء'!*
*لأنني أعلم أن الكثير من المصادر تحدثت عن ظهورات سابقة للعذراء في الماضي، وأنها مثلا ظهرت منذ مائة عام تقريبا في قرية 'لورد' الفرنسية، لراعية الأغنام الشابة 'برناديت' ذات السبعة عشر عاما، وكانت العذراء في ظهورها هذا ترتدي رداء أبيض وعباءة زرقاء وطرحة فوق رأسها ويدها ممدودة، وهي الصورة التي تنتشر في ملايين الكنائس في أنحاء العالم.*
*وأيامها كونت فرنسا لجنة رفيعة لتحقيق هذا الظهور، والغريب أنه كان ضمن أعضاء هذه اللجنة الطبيب إليكسس كاريل والذي كان معروفا بإلحاده الشديد، وهو صاحب الكتاب الشهير 'الإنسان ذلك المجهول' لكن كاريل عندما حقق الظاهرة واستوعب المعجزة أصبح مؤمنا، وألف كتابا عن فوائد الصلاة وتأثيرها علي جسم الإنسان!*
*وأعرف أيضا أن الروايات تحدثت عن ظهور آخر للسيدة مريم العذراء في قرية 'سانت فاطيما' عام 1917 في البرتغال، وهي أصلا كانت قرية عربية اسمها 'فاطمة'، وقد ذكر أن العذراء ظهرت لشابتين وشاب، وأن إحدي الشابتين وتدعي 'لوسي' مازالت علي قيد الحياة حتي اليوم!*
*كما أعرف أن الناس قد تحدثوا عن ظهور آخر للسيدة مريم العذراء في منتصف السبعينات في يوغسلافيا لبعض الشباب، وتحدثت إليهم وكانت رسالتها أن العالم لابد أن يتوب عن أعماله الشريرة وأن يرجع إلي الله، كما سمعت أنها ظهرت لامرأة سورية تدعي 'ميرنا' منذ حوالي عشر سنوات، وقد زارت 'ميرنا' هذه مصر عدة مرات، وكانت رسالة العذراء إليها أيضا تتحدث عن التوبة.*
*وقد ذكر لي أحد كبار رجال الدين المسيحي من طائفة الكاثوليك أن ظهورات السيدة مريم العذراء كانت مرتبطة دائما برسالة تبلغها.*
*وأن هذه الرسالة كانت دائما: السلام.. والمحبة.. والتوبة.*




*سألته : وكيف كانت 'أوصاف' السيدة العذراء في هذه الظهورات المختلفة؟*
*قال : دائما.. كانت ترتدي الرداء الأبيض والعباءة الزرقاء.. وكانت تظهر بصورة ملامح فتاة شرقية.. من فلسطين.*




*سألته : وما رأيك في الصورة التي نشرتها 'الأهالي'؟*
*قال : نحن شعب عاطفي تغلب عليه مشاعره.. ورأيي الشخصي أنه لابد من تكوين لجنة لتحقيق هذه الصورة.*




*هل أنا في حاجة لسؤال رجال دين آخرين؟*
*نعم.. بالتأكيد.*
*أسأل نيافة الأنباء بسنتي أسقف المعصرة وحلوان.*
*فيقول : لقد عاصرت بنفسي ظهورات السيدة العذراء عام 1968 في كنيسة العذراء بالزيتون، وكانت تظهر بهيئة منظورة مجسمة، تقريبا مثل الصورة المألوفة لدينا، لكني لم أذهب إلي أسيوط حيث كنت مسافرا إلي استراليا والإمارات.*




*أقول له : انظر إلي الصورة التي نشرتها جريدة الأهالي .. ما رأيك فيها؟*
*يقول : الصورة 'الطقسية' أو التقليدية للعذراء في الكنيسة القبطية تصورها حاملة السيد المسيح وهو طفل، وتكون هي عن يمينه، وهي دائما ترتدي تاجا باعتبارها الملكة وأحيانا تكون حولها نجوم علي أساس أنها السماء الثانية، وأحيانا يكون حول رأسها هالة مضيئة وهي الهالة التي تميز القديسين.*




*أعود لأسأل الأنبا بسنتي : والصورة التي نشرتها جريدة الأهالي ؟*
*يقول : هذه الصورة .. ليست غريبة!*
*****
*تليفونات مطرانية أسيوط.. لا ترد!*
*لكن تليفون بيت الأب يوسف .. يرد.*
*ويحيلني إلي الأب يعقوب الذي قال : إن هناك العديد من الصور التي التقطها الكثيرون ونشرت في الجرائد والمجلات المختلفة التي كتبت عن هذه الظهورات والتجليات، التي جاءت بركة لأسيوط ولمصرنا كلها، وكان مجلس الكهنة بأسيوط قد أصدر بيانا عن هذه الظهورات والتجليات وما رآه الناس يوم 30 أغسطس الماضي، ونحن نشكر مجلة 'آخر ساعة' التي كانت سباقة في الحديث عن هذه الظهورات، وأرسلت مندوبة عنها كتبت عنها بكل صدق مقالا احتوي الكثير من الأحاديث والصور مع شهود العيان، وأبرزت روح الوحدة الوطنية واهتمام المجلة بأبناء الوطن الواحد.. وفي الآونة الأخيرة نشرت 'جريدة الأهالي' موضوعا عن هذه الظهورات الروحية ونقلت أحاديث عن شهود العيان المجاورين للكنيسة من المسلمين والمسيحيين، وأظهرت المحبة الكامنة عندما أتت بحديث لفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور محمد سيد طنطاوي شيخ الجامع الأزهر، الذي ركز علي مكانة العذراء عند الأخوة المسلمين، وكذلك نشرت الأهالي حديثا عن قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث عن هذه الظهورات السماوية الباهرة. مما جعل المقال وما احتواه من أحاديث وصور ليست غريبة علينا.. أما بالنسبة لصورة العذراء التي نشرتها الأهالي فهي واحدة من الصور التي التقتطها عدسات أو كاميرات الزائرين وشهود العيان.*
*وكان لابد لي من الاتصال بالأب بانوب وكيل مطرانية أسيوط، الذي يستمع في سعة صدر وبشاشة لتساؤلي حول الصورة التي نشرتها 'الأهالي'.*
*وطلبت من الأب بانوب أن يروي لي القصة من البداية..*
*لكنه آثر وقد حمدت له ذلك أن يرسل لي بطريق الفاكس القصة كلها، وكانت الرسالة التي وصلتني تقول الآتي:*
*'تحتفل أبرشية أسيوط في شهر أغسطس من كل عام بصوم العذراء وعيد صعود جسدها، في دير العذراء بجبل أسيوط 'أعلي قرية درنكة'. والذي يبعد حوالي 10 كيلو مترات عن مدينة أسيوط، وفي هذه الفترة يكون جميع الآباء كهنة كنائس مدينة أسيوط الست متواجدين في الدير لصلاة القداسات، وخدمة زوار الدير الذين يأتون من كل مكان في الجمهورية بأعداد غفيرة.. وحسب العادة يذهب معظم شعب أسيوط الأرثوذكس في هذه الفترة للاحتفال في الدير ثم يعود معظمهم للمدينة ليلا..*
*'وفي صباح يوم الجمعة 18 أغسطس الماضي انتشر خبر قوي بين زوار الدير، وخاصة القادمين من مدينة أسيوط إلي الدير يقول إن العذراء ظهرت علي قباب كنيسة مارمرقس بمدينة أسيوط وكان مصدر هذا الخبر خدام الكنيسة وشعبها والمحيطين بها، ومن هرع إليها ليلا عند سماعه للخبر من بقية الأحياء الأخري بالمدينة.*
*'وأجمع الجميع علي أن العذراء ظهرت فوق قباب الكنيسة، وأنهم شاهدوا أنوارا تتلألأ حول مبني الكنيسة، وبداخل المنارتين وبالتحديد ابتداء من الساعة العاشرة والنصف ليلا، واستمر ذلك حتي الصباح، أي من نهاية يوم الخميس 17 ديسمبر إلي فجر الجمعة 18 ديسمبر.. وعند سماع هذه الأخبار قام كهنة كنيسة مارمرقس بأسيوط بمغادرة الدير.. وذهبوا إلي الكنيسة ليتحققوا من الخبر في حوالي الساعة التاسعة صباحا فوجدوا زحاما شديدا أمام وحول الكنيسة، ووجدوا بعض رجال الأمن الذين كانوا متواجدين طوال الليل، كما وجدوا بعض مراسلي الصحف، الأستاذ جلال فضل مراسل جريدة 'الجمهورية' والأستاذة باسمة وليم مراسلة جريدة 'وطني'..*
*وبمجرد دخولهم الكنيسة قام الكهنة بالتحقق من الخبر وبحث الموضوع وتقصي الحقيقة، وجلس كل واحد منهم علي مكتب في طرف من فناء الكنيسة، وقاموا باستجواب عدد كبير من شهود العيان، كل منهم علي حدة، حتي لا يتأثر أحدهم بالآخر، وقاموا بتسجيل هذه الشهادات وبعد جمع كمية كبيرة من المعلومات من عدد كبير من شهود العيان عادوا إلي الدير، ووضعوا هذه التحقيقات أمام نيافة الأنبا ميخائيل مطران أسيوط، وبقية الآباء الكهنة الذين كانوا متواجدين بالدير..*
*'وفيما يلي التحقيقات الأولي التي قام بها القس بانوب والقس فركا كاهنا الكنيسة.. يقول القس بانوب في بداية تحقيقاته التي قام بها'.*
*أثناء تواجدي بدير العذراء بجبل أسيوط سمعت من كثيرين عن ظهور القديسة العذراء مريم بكنيسة مارمرقس، وتواجد جمهور كثير بالمنطقة، مع وجود قوات أمنية، فقابلت القس فركا، وتم نزولنا إلي أسيوط، وأثناء تواجدنا بالكنيسة استدعينا بعض شهود العيان وتم سؤالهم كالآتي:.*
*'استدعينا السيد أسامة جميل فايز مقيم بأسيوط شارع زين الدين الشريف ومجاور للكنيسة.*
*س : ما معلوماتك عما أثير نحو ظهور العذراء مريم ليلة الجمعة 18 أغسطس؟*




*: حوالي الساعة الثانية عشرة والنصف مساء سمعت أصوات زحام شديد حول الكنيسة ولما سألت قيل لي إن العذراء ظهرت بالكنيسة، فوقفت في بلكونة منزلي المقابلة للكنيسة لكي آخذ بركة الظهور.*
*س : ماذا رأيت؟*




*ج : رأيت ضوءا شديدا أبيض يطلع من المنارة القبلية، وبعده حمام أبيض يرفرف من فوق صليب المنارة. وفجأة يختفي ثم يظهر ثانية.*
*س: ما المدة التي وقفت فيها ورأيت هذه الظهورات؟*




*ج: وقفت من السابعة الثانية عشرة والنصف ليلا حتي الساعة السابعة صباحا. وكان النور مستمرا حتي الرابعة والنصف وبعد ذلك كان يظهر وميض.*
*س : هل كان هناك عدد كبير متواجد بالشارع؟*




*ج نعم.. كان الشارع مزدحما جدا بآلاف الناس، وجميع الشوارع المحيطة بالكنيسة كانت مزدحمة.*
*س : متي جاءت قوات الشرطة؟*




*ج: قوات الشرطة وصلت تقريبا بعد الساعة الواحدة والنصف، حضرت سيارتان، وبعد ذلك وصلت كميات كبيرة من عربات الشرطة وأمن الدولة.*
*'والساعة 11و 15 دقيقة .. حضر السيد مرزوق صالح كيرلس من سكان المنطقة، وسألناه الآتي:*
*س : ما اسمك وسنك وعملك ومحل إقامتك؟*
*ج : اسمي مرزوق صالح كيرلس 40 سنة صاحب محل حدايد وبويات بجوار الكنيسة، علي بعد 50 مترا منها، ومقيم بنفس المنزل الذي به الدكان.*
*س: ما معلوماتك عما أثير حول ظهور العذراء ليله الجمعة 18 أغسطس؟*
*ج : الساعة الثانية عشرة ونصف ليلا حضر أحد الجيران وطرق علينا الباب، وقال إن العذراء بتظهر علي كنيسة مارمرقس، وفورا ذهبنا إلي الكنيسة وكانت مغلقة، وذلك لنشاهد هذه الظهورات.*
*س: ماذا رأيت عند حضورك إلي الكنيسة؟*
*ج: عند القبة القبلية رأيت نورا متوهجا شديدا، لونه يميل إلي اللبني الفاتح (سماوي فاتح) ورأيت العذراء مريم، مثل ما تبدو في أيقونة العذراء وهي حاملة (حاضنة) للطفل يسوع، وبعد ذلك رجعت إلي المنزل وصعدت فوق السطح الخاص بمنزلي لنشاهد باقي الظهورات، وكانت عبارة عن برق شديد يظهر، وفي وسطه تظهر حمامة بيضاء لمدة قليلة ثم تختفي، وتعاود الظهور مرة أخري كل عشر دقائق تقريبا، وكانت الفرحة والإنبساط يسودان الجميع، واستمر هذا الحال إلي الساعة الخامسة صباحا، حيث إنني ذهبت ونمت بعد ذلك.*
*س : هل كان هناك تجمع من الناس في الشارع؟*
*ج : نعم.. كان هناك تجمهر شديد من الناس يشبه يوم العيد والكنيسة خارجة.*
*س : هل حضرت إلي موقع الكنيسة قوات الأمن؟*
*ج: نعم تقريبا من الساعة الواحدة صباح يوم الجمعة.. ومازالوا قاعدين بجوار الكنيسة حتي هذا الوقت.*
*س: هل لك تعليقات أخري؟*
*ج : نشكر الله ونحمده علي هذه الظهورات وهذه البركة الكبيرة التي نعيش فيها هذه الأيام.*
*****
*وتستمر الرسالة التي تحوي التحقيق الذي أجراه آباء كنيسة مارمرقس في أسيوط.. فتقول:*
*'والساعة 11.25' حضر السيد وجدي سليم سعد إلي الكنيسة وسألناه الآتي:*
*س : ما اسم وسنك وعملك ومحل إقامتك؟*
*ج: اسمي وجدي سليم سعد وسني 35 سنة ، وأعمل محاسبا في مديرية التعاون الزراعي، ومحل إقامتي شركة قلتة خلف مدرسة الزراعة رقم (12).*
*س : ما معلوماتك عما أثير عن ظهور العذراء ليلة الجمعة 18 أغسطس؟*
*ج : أنا كنت متواجدا في منزلي الساعة الواحدة والثلث، واتصل بي أخي السيد سليم من أمام الكنيسة بالتليفون الموبايل ، وقال لي 'أحضر بسرعة علشان العذراء بتظهر أمام كنيسة مارمرقس'. وحضرت فورا ورأيت صورة العذراء بالرداء اللبني مختلطا بالأبيض مجسمة ما بين المنارة والأعمدة الدائرية الخاصة بالمنارة.*
*س : هل رأيت نورا مرافقا للظهورات؟*
*ج: نعم .. رأيت نورا أبيض شديدا داخل المنارة، وكان حوالي الساعة الثانية إلا ربعا، وانتظرت حتي الساعة الثانية والنصف، وكانت قوات الشرطة تقوم بعملية تنظيم الناس، وبعد كده أنا أخذت عربتي الساعة 2.30 ورجعت إلي منزلي.*
*س : هل كان الظهور ثابتا أم متحركا؟*
*ج: الظهور كان داخل المنارة يظهر ثم يختفي، ثم يعاود الظهور مرة أخري.*
*س : هل كان يوجد عدد كبير من الناس حول الكنيسة؟*
*ج: نعم.. كان يوجد عدد كبير جدا.. وكانت الشوارع مزدحمة من أول السويقة حتي مساكن نايلة خاتون.*
*****
*كان هذا نص بعض التحقيقات التي أجراها آباء الكنيسة مع بعض شهود العيان.*
*لكن ولأنني كما أكدت من البداية لم يكن هدفي مناقشة مسألة الظهور نفسها، وإنما التحقق من صورة العذراء مريم التي نشرت، عدت للاتصال من جديد بالأب بانوب.*
*وسألته : ما رأيك في صورة العذراء التي نشرتها الأهالي؟*
*قال الأب بانوب : بعد إن نشرت جريدة 'الأهالي ' هذه الصورة، اتصلت بالمحرر عبدالرحيم علي، الذي ذكر لي إن الصورة التقطتها سيدة من أسيوط بكاميرا تخصها.*
*ومضي الأب بانوب قائلا:*




*سألت محرر الأهالي بنفسي: هل أخذت من هذه السيدة تقريرا مكتوبا بخط يدها، أو تسجيلا بصوتها حول واقعة قيامها بتصوير هذه الصورة؟ لأن الكنيسة لم تكن ممثلة في تلك الليلة، فوعدني بأنه سيحاول الاتصال بهذه السيدة ليحصل منها علي هذا التقرير، لكنه حتي هذه اللحظة لم يرسل لي هذا التقرير.*
*ثم فجر الأب بانوب مفاجأة..*
*فقال : وللعلم فإن بعض الناس في أسيوط يتداولون هذه الصورة.. رغم أننا لم نتأكد حتي اليوم من مصدرها، ونحن نقول إن هناك تجليات روحية وظهورا لأضواء سماوية وظهورا للحمام الأبيض المضيء الذي يطير فوق قباب ومنائر الكنيسة، وهذا يدل علي ظواهر روحية سماوية، وهناك بعض شهود العيان، الذين يقرون برؤيتهم للسيدة العذراء يوم 17 أغسطس، وقد تم تسجيل شهادات أكثر من 100 شاهد، من أعمار مختلفة ومؤهلات مختلفة ومواقع سكن مختلفة وفيهم مسيحيون ومسلمون.*
*أسأل الأب بانوب: هل تمكن أحد من هؤلاء ال 100 شاهد أن يقوم بالتقاط صورة للعذراء مريم؟*
*يقول : لم يثبت أن أحدا منهم التقط صورة فوتوغرافية لها، لكن الأوصاف التي أدلوا بها للسيدة العذراء التي شاهدوها في تلك الليلة، تقترب من ملامح الصورة التي نشرتها الأهالي.*
*أسأله : هل قامت كنيسة مارمرقس بأسيوط بالتقاط صور للظهورات..؟*
*يقول : نعم.. ابتداء من ليلة 25 أغسطس بدأنا التصوير كل ليلة.*
*أسأله : وماذا كان يظهر في هذه الصور؟*
*يقول : أضواء مشعة فوق الكنيسة وقبابها.. والصلبان وهي تضيء.*
*أسأله : وبماذا تنصح بالنسبة للصورة التي ذكرت جريدة 'الأهالي' أنها أول صورة لمريم العذراء؟*
*يقول الأب بانوب : بالنسبة لهذه الصورة فإنني أنصح الأخوة المسيحيين بالتعقل، حتي تصدر الكنيسة بيانا حولها، بعد التحقيق فيها، ولقد سبق أن طلبت بعض الصحف نشر هذه الصورة لكننا كنا ننصح بتأجيل نشرها، حتي يتم التأكد منها، وعموما فإن ماذكره محرر جريدة الأهالي من أن السيدة التي التقطت هذه الصورة مسلمة، يجعلنا نثق جزئيا في روايتها، حتي نتمكن من مقابلتها والتحقق من الصورة.*
*.. هل انتهت قصة الصورة بذلك؟*
*لا أعتقد.*
*حتي تظهر صاحبتها المجهولة *

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*رأي البابا شنودة.. في ظهور العذراء بأسيوط *
*تضمنت رسالة الأب بانوب لي جزءا هاما يتضمن رأي مطرانية أسيوط حول الظهورات والتجليات التي ظهرت بكنيسة مار مرقس الرسول بأسيوط. كما تضمنت أيضا بيان المطرانية حول هذه الظواهر. ورأي قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بعد أن تلقي بيان مطرانية أسيوط. مع بعض الصور الفوتوغرافية وشريط فيديو. تم تصويرها هناك ..*
*قال بيان مطرانية أسيوط :*
*بعد دراسة وافية للظهورات والتجليات الروحية ومتابعة لجنة كهنة مطرانية أسيوط لها أعد الآباء أعضاء اللجنة بيانا وقدموه لنيافة الأنبا ميخائيل مطران أسيوط والذي أرسله نيافته مع بعض الصور الفوتوغرافية وشريط فيديو لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث. وفيما يلي نص رسالة نيافة الأنبا ميخائيل المرسلة إلي قداسة البابا:*
*تحريرا في 24سبتمبر 2000م*
*قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية ..*
*يسرني أن أنال بركتكم الرسولية مقدما لقداستكم التهنئة بعيد النيروز المجيد العام القبطي الجديد ..*
*مرفق بهذا بيان مجلس كهنة مدينة أسيوط مع بعض الصوروشريط فيديو بخصوص الظهورات والتجليات الروحية بكنيسة القديس مرقس الرسول بأسيوط..*
*ليحفظكم مسيحنا لكنيسته المقدسة أمين ..*
*مطران أسيوط*
*ثم صدر بيان كهنة مدينة أسيوط يوم 30/8/2000 ونصه :*
*تحريرا في 30أغسطس 2000م ..*
*بيان عن تجلي العذراء*
*فوق قباب كنيسة القديس مرقس الرسول بأسيوط*
*هذا البيان صادر من مجلس الكهنة بمدينة أسيوط يؤكدون فيه مشاهدة الجموع لتجلي العذراء بين منارتي وقباب كنيسة القديس مرقس الرسول والتي تم افتتاحها للصلاة بتاريخ 31/10/1999م وذلك بعد أن تم إعادة بنائها مع دار المطرانية ..*
*وقد تبين أن السكان المجاورين للكنيسة قد بدأوا منذ شهر يشاهدون ظواهر روحية في سمائها ليلا فظنوها أمرا عاديا ولم يولوها الاهتمام اللازم إلا بعد أن تكررت هذه الظواهر تحمل معها أسرابا من الحمام نشر بيان مجلس كهنة مدينة أسيوط في مجلة الكرازة صوت ولسان حال الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية والتي يرأس تحريرها قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بنفسه. ويعتبر هذا النشر في مجلة الكنيسة الرسمية والذي تم بموافقة قداسة البابا الموافقة علي كل ما جاء في هذا البيان ..*
*ولكن رأي قداسته بني بالدرجة الأولي علي ما شاهده في شريط الفيديو والصور التي أرسلت إلي قداسته والتي صورت جميعها بعد الأيام الأولي للظهور ومن ثم لم تظهر فيها أي صورة للعذراء. وكان جميع الأفراد الذين شاهدوا الظهور في ساعاته الأولي قد أجمعوا في التحقيق معهم، كما بينا في الفصل الأول، علي أنهم شاهدوا العذراء في صورة التجلي وبناء عليه جاء في نص بيان الكهنة والذي كان عنوانه : 'بيان عن تجلي العذراء فوق قباب كنيسة القديس مرقس الرسول بأسيوط بالحرف الواحد هذه الظواهر تحمل معها أسرابا من الحمام الكبير الحجم والناصع البياض واقترنت بتجلي العذراء بصورة نورانية وفي أوقات مختلفة منذ ليلة السابع عشر من أغسطس ..*
*وبسؤال قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث في اجتماع الاكلريكيين يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 14/11/2000م.. وبتكرار سؤال قداسته في نهاية الاجتماع عن الظهورات والتجليات الروحية بأسيوط كان ملخص رأي قداسته كالاتي :*
*سؤال : قداسة البابا ما هو رأي الكنيسة، ممثلة في قداستكم، في ظهور العذراء والتجليات الروحية بأسيوط وهل يعتبر نشر بيان الآباء كهنة أسيوط في مجلة الكرازة والتي ترأسون تحريرها والتي تعبر عن صوت الكنيسة موافقة علي كل ما جاء به، وهل يعتبر رأي هؤلاء الآباء والذي يمثل رأي أبرشية أسيوط وعلي رأسها نيافة أنبا ميخائيل هو رأي الكنيسة ككل ؟*
*قداسة البابا :*
*طبعا نحن نحترم كثيرا رأي الآباء الكهنة الذي جاء من أسيوط، والذي يمثل أيضا رأي نيافة الأنبا ميخائيل لأن مجلس الكهنة لا يستطيع أن يعبر عن الأبرشية بدون موافقة مطرانها.. وأنا رأيي هو الآتي: بعدما رأيت تسجيل بالفيديو، فالذي ظهر في الفيديو هو الآتي :*
*عبارة عن نور باهر جدا أقوي من أي نور عادي وخطفات.. يعني ليس نور يبقي مدة طويلة، طويلة، طويلة، لا، مرة علي المنارة ومرة علي القبة.. ومرة علي الواجهة، وهكذا. طبعا ظهور نور بهذا الشكل لا شك أنه شيء رباني وظاهرة روحية، وخصوصا عندما يكون نور يلمع فيه الصليب تماما، فهذه ناحية مفرحة، وعندما يكون هذا النور في كنيسة أرثوذكسية وفي مواجهتها مباشرة كنيسة أخري طائفية ولا يوجد ظهور سوي علي الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، فهذا أمر له دلالته، لكن هذا كله عبارة عن نور، يعني ما أستطيع أن أقوله أنه ظهور أنوار بطريقة مبهرة، وبطريقة تدل علي أن مصدرها روحي. هذه مسألة تعبر عن ظهورات روحية، لكن عذراء لا، لا أقدر أن أقول نور علي المنارتين وعلي الواجهة وعلي الصليب أنه العذراء.. ويظل رأيي هذا متعلقا بما حدث إلي تاريخ هذا الفيلم، إن كان قد حدث شيء بعد ذلك لم يأتيني بعد، لكن ما جاءني من أسيوط، من نيافة المطران والآباء الكهنة شيء مكتوب وصور، والصور نشرت بعضها في الكرازة، والصور ليس فيها شكل جسم إنساني ظاهر إنما أنوار عجيبة ومبهرة وقوية ولا يعرف لها مصدر. هذا ما أقدر أن أقوله لكم ..*
*سؤال : ما رأي قداستكم فيما نسب لقداستكم من تصريحات مثل 'كل ما يقوله الآباء الكهنة في أسيوط يمثل الكنيسة' ؟*
*قداسة البابا :*
*طبعا كلام الآباء الكهنة أنا نشرته في المجلة وكلام صحيح ..*
*وفي يوم الأربعاء الموافق 22/11/2000م وجه إلي قداسته السؤال التالي : 'ما رأي قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث في ظهور السيدة العذراء في كنيسة مار مرقس بالمطرانية، ولماذا لم تتكلم أو تكتب عنها' ؟*
*وأجاب قداسته قائلا :*
*لا نحن كتبنا ولكن أنا قلت لكم أريد أن آخذ بيان من المطرانية وأنشره لأني لم أذهب إلي هناك، فجاء لنا هذا البيان بإمضاء الآباء كهنة المطرانية ونشرناه في مجلة الكرازة، لكن علي الرغم أنني لم أذهب فقد أرسل إلي تسجيل، شريط فيديو، فيديو كاسيت، ومما لا شك فيه أنه ظهورات روحانية من عند ربنا للأسباب الآتية :*
*1 نور يفوق الوصف : أي ليس مثل النور الطبيعي كان يسطع علي الكنيسة وواجهتها وقبابها وبالذات علي الصليب وكان الصليب ينير بطريقة عجيبة جدا، وطبعا هذا الصليب عندما ينير لابد أن يكون من ربنا لأن الشياطين تخاف من الصليب ولا تقدر أن تقترب من الصليب وتنيره. إذن إنارة الصليب شيء من ربنا، وإنارة قباب الكنيسة وإنارة المنارات، هذا أول سبب أن هذا الأمر من ربنا ..*
*2 والسبب الثاني : أن هذا الظهور سبب نهضة روحية كبيرة في المنطقة وفي غيرها، الناس الذين يأتون إلي الكنيسة ويقضون الليل كله في الصلاة، وامتلاء الكنيسة بالتسبيح وبالصلوات، فهذا شيء من الله لأن عدو الخير لا يقبل أن تمتليء الكنيسة بالتسبيح، وتمتليء بالتراتيل، فهو يتعب كثيرا من هذا الموضوع ..*
*3 والسبب الثالث : أن هذا الموضوع سبب تعميق للإيمان في قلوب الناس من ناحيتين : الناحية الأولي هي أنه شيء فوق الطبيعة، ما معني فوق الطبيعة، يعني يبصوا يلاقوا نور فجأة ملأ المكان، ملأ المنارة، ملأ القبة، ملأ الصليب بطريقة عجيبة، ثم يبتعد، من أين أتي، لا يعرفون له مصدر. لكن طالما يأتي ويأتي في الكنيسة، ويأتي علي الصليب والقباب، فهذه ناحية تقوي الإيمان أنه يوجد شيء فوق الطبيعة، أي أقوي من الطبيعة، وفوق العقل البشري، يعطي إيمان بالله، أنه يوجد مصدر غير طبيعي وفوق العقل البشري، ولا يعرف العقل البشري أن يفسره، وهذا يعطي إيمان بالله. وأيضا يعطي إيمان بالكنيسة، وصدقوني حتي غير المسيحيين كانوا يفرحون بهذا الظهور.. *


*رئيس مجلس الإدارة*
*ابراهيم سعده *

*رئيس التحرير*
*محمود صلاح *
*- تحقيقات -آخر ساعة- في الظهورات...*


----------



## *S.O.G* (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

الرابط:
http://www.akhbarelyom.org.eg/akhersaa/issues/3441/0602.html
البداية كانت أخبارا تحمل نبأ ظهور العذراء في أسيوط.. مع مبالغات وظنون ومحاولات للتأكيد وللتشكيك..
لذلك دفعني أكثر من الفضول لمتابعة تفاصيل ظهورها عن قرب.. ثم البحث عن إجابات لكل الأسئلة والجدل.. والتحليل النفسي والاجتماعي المتداول في سوق الكلام والكتابة الآن في مختلف الصحف المصرية.. والإذاعات العالمية..
واحد .......
الزحف البشري لموقع الكنيسة يبدأ بعد الغروب مباشرة.. أعداد غفيرة تحمل احتياجاتها لقضاء الليل في الشارع.. وأهمها مقعد صغير لكل مجموعة..
أمضيت الليل وسطهم هنا.. فوق سطوح الدور السادس لعمارة في قلب الحي الشعبي الذي تتوسطه الكنيسة.. وصلت موقعي المتميز هذا.. بعد ساعة ونصف من الكفاح العضلي المستميت لإيجاد موقع لقدمي معا علي الأرض في الشارع.. ثم حصلت علي امتياز صعود العمارة.. والانضمام للحشد الملتحم فوق سطحها بمساعدة أحد كهنة الكنيسة.. ولا أعرف للآن كيف نجونا جميعا مشاهدي السطوح.. وكيف لم تسقط العمارة.. أوالسور نصف طوبة الذي حملنا ويحمل آخرين كل ليلة!!..
وقفنا في مواجهة منارتي الكنيسة وقبابها.. في الواحدة والنصف صباحا بالتمام.. سمعت صوت الرعد يهز سماء أسيوط.. لحظة.. ورأيت ضوءا كالبرق في سرعة ظهوره واختفائه.. ضوءا نقيا صافيا هادئا.. ينبثق من منارتي الكنيسة.. يتسع في هبوطه السريع.. يضئ الحوائط الأسمنتية.. ويزداد الاندفاع والاتساع.. يكسو النور ويغمر أجساد وقلوب جموع الشعب المزروع في كل شبر حول الكنيسة.. فوق الأسطح المتلاحمة.. وبطول وعمق الحارات الممتدة.. والشوارع.. في كل نافذة قريبة وبعيدة من الموقع!!..
ينطلق النور مرات متتالية خاطفة مثل فلاش الكاميرا.. كالحلم.. ثم يستكين.. فينشق الصمت.. وتصدح القلوب بصوت أقوي من الرعد.. صوت الفرح.. تهليل وتصفيق وزغاريد.. والأعناق كلها معلقة بالمنارتين في انتظار المزيد.. حالة من الوجد والتوحد والعشق الإلهي والخشوع.. الوجوه ملامحها واحدة.. مابين الذهول والترقب والتذلل لله.. والأمل والرجاء..
أين نحن.. وماذا يحدث !..
يتأخر تكرار ظهور النور دقائق.. فتبدأ الجموع في استدعاء العذراء بأناشيد وترانيم وأغان شعبية.. ومقاطع كالشعارات وليدة اللحظة.. تبدأ دائما بنداء اليقين بأنها هي العذراء وأنها موجودة في وسطهم الآن..
هيٌîه العذرا هيٌîه جوٌîه القبة ديٌîه
ثم يتحول الهتاف إلي تشجيع :
ياللا اظهري ياللا طلي بنورك طلٌîة
والظريف أنهم لحنوا الكلمات علي صقفة واحدة.. وحدوا الإيقاع والمشاعر والهتاف.. باعتبار أنهم في فرح جماعي مصري.. وبالتدريج تتغلب عليهم النزعة القبلية الأسيوطية.. فينشدون:
كنيسة مار مرقس اللي في أسيوط
ظهرت فيها العدرا والشعب كان مبسوط
بصلوات أبينا البار أنبا ميخائيل
ظهرت لينا العدرا وده مش مستحيل
وطوال ساعات الليل يتوالي وصول أتوبيسات الرحلات من كل محافظات الجمهورية.. فيزداد الضغط ومحاولات الاقتراب من الكنيسة.. واختراق الجموع.. حتي أن جذوع الشجر كانت تميل مع اندفاع الجماهير كأنها سيقان حشيش..
والغريب أنه مع كل هذا التلاحم والتدافع.. لأكثر من مليون مواطن من جميع الأعمار.. إلا أن حالة من التعاون والمحبة والاحتمال تسود الجميع.. بل يستقبلون الوافدين علي المدينة بنشيد خاص:
رايح فين يا كويس .. رايح اشوف أم المخلص
رايح فين يا مليح .. رايح اشوف أم المسيح
وتستجيب السماء لحالة الاشتياق والانسحاق الروحي الجماعي.. ترد لهم التحية.. وتواصل عروضها الأكثر إبهارا من عروض الأوليمبياد الدائرة الآن..
يعلو صوت الرعد ثم يفج النور من أكثر من اتجاه من داخل المنارتين.. يغطي كل شبر في المنطقة السكنية الشديدة الكثافة المحيطة بالكنيسة..
وتتألق السماء أكثر.. ينطلق حمام ضياؤه فوق الطاقة.. ينبثق فجأة من وسط السحاب والسماء الشديدة الصفاء.. يدور حول المنارات.. أحيانا يستقر فوق صلبان القباب.. ثم يعود يختفي وهو يسبح في اتجاه كنيسة الشهداء في الشرق.. يظهر ويدور ويختفي بسرعة الصاروخ.. بعضه كامل الهيئة بجناحين حولهما ضياء عجيب.. وبعضه بدون أجنحة.. ضوؤه مختلف تماما عن ضوء القمر والنجوم الساطعة الآن..
تتصايح الجموع.. وتتداخل التعليقات وتتنوع ردود الفعل.. ما بين التصفيق.. والزغاريد والتكبير المتتالي.. الله أكبر عليكي يا عدرا.. الله أكبر عليكي يا عدرا.. فالجموع هم حشد متنوع الفئات والطبقات والثقافات والجنسيات والأديان والطوائف.. مراسلون وكالات أنباء أجانب.. صعايده بالجلاليب.. شباب جامعات.. تلاميذ مدارس.. وزوار من الأرياف والمدن.. أطباء ولواءات وموظفون من كل مهنة.. بسطاء وأثرياء.. باختصار شعب الله كله..
مضت بنا الساعات سريعة كالحلم.. لا أحد يترك مكانه مهما طال التعب.. لاملل ولاكلل ولا اعتراض علي زحام.. أنظر إلي أسفل المدينة مبدورة بشر كبذور الحقل.. الجماهير أفسحت الأرصفة لينام الأطفال ويستريح الشيوخ..حالة إنسانية نادرة..
ويأتي الفجر مسرعا.. يلتهب وجه السماء بوهج الشروق.. وأرتجف من روعة ماأشاهد وأسمع في لحظة وجود نادرة.. طلقات الرعد في السماء يجاوبها صوت استعداد ميكروفون الجامع للنداء.. لحظة.. وينبثق الضوء المبهر من منارة الكنيسة متزامنا مع انطلاق صوت المؤذن 'الله أكبر.. حي علي الفلاح' ويختم ديك الصباح المعزوفة بصياحه السعيد معلنا استقبال الفجر!!..
ماذا يحدث.. هل مازلنا علي الأرض!!..
أحاول استيعاب اللحظة.. والمكان.. واختزان المشاهد والأصوات والملامح من حولي.. الفضاء.. السماء.. منارات الكنائس والجوامع.. الأسطح المرصوصة بشر.. كل شئ بنفس النشاط والحيوية.. عروض السماء مستمرة مع تهليل الجماهير.. والساعة تخطت السادسة صباحا..!!
ومتي تنام المدينة؟!
ننادي علي صاحب المنزل الذي أغلق علينا باب هذا الجزء من السطوح بقفل عريض.. لاكتمال العدد.. يأتي حاملا المفاتيح والنظارة المكبرة التي يستعين بها عدد كبير هنا للفحص والتأكد والتركيز.. يتقدمنا ليفتح باب العمارة الذي أغلقه خلفنا بقفلين وجنزير لاكتمال عدد المشاهدين علي السلالم.. وداخل بلكونات شقق العمارة المفتوحة طوال الليل لاستقبال الضيوف والأغراب!!..
الشارع مزدحم ومضئ كما تركناه في المساء.. أضواء المحلات مازالت ساطعة.. البقال والفكهاني وحتي محلات الملابس والخردوات.. كل السوق شغال طوال الليل.. وكأننا في مدينة سياحية في حالة احتفال.. والعرض السماوي مازال مستمرا.. والنساء والأطفال والشباب يملأون الشوارع بكل أمان!!..
هل هذه هي أسيوط ؟!
سألت بإلحاح لأصدق أنني في أسيوط.. لكن لم تسجل ولا حادثة سرقة.. أو تحرش.. ولا تدور همسات عن خوف أو تعصب أو تهديد.. الهمس الدائر فقط هو جدل حول ظاهرة النور التي بدأت يوم 17/..8 ومازالت..
والحكاية الوحيدة التي يستقبلون بها كل زائر جديد مثلي.. هي أن أول من رأي العذراء فوق قبة الكنيسة.. هي سيدة مسلمة محجبة كانت تسير فرأت العذراء تقف فوق سطح الكنيسة.. تتمشي بين المنارتين.. تصورت أنها سيدة عادية تحاول الانتحار.. أو خلع الصليب المثبت فوق المنارة.. فأسرعت لإبلاغ المسئولين فورا.. وكانت البداية لأفراح أسيوط ثم مصر كلها بهذا الظهور العجيب الذي لم يحدث في أي بلد في العالم بهذا الشكل والاستمرار.. وبهذه النتائج النفسية والاجتماعية لمدينة أسيوط.. وبالتالي لمصر كلها..
بعد هذا الوصف التفصيلي لواقع يتكرر منذ خمسين يوما.. أحاول الإجابة علي الأسئلة وتقديم الحقائق.. لنشترك في الجدل المثار وصولا لليقين إن استطعنا أو علي الأقل الانتفاع بنتائج وثمار الإيمان الشعبي الجماعي بظهور العذراء..
هل تظهر العذراء فعلا؟
ولماذا في مصر الآن؟
ولماذا فوق كنيسة مرقس الرسول؟.. ومن هو؟
ولماذا استمر الظهور بعد عيدها؟
كلام المعارضين.. وأدلة المؤيدين..
قبل الإجابة علي هذه الأسئلة.. من واجبي تسجيل واقع اجتماعي مدهش.. هو أول ثمار ظهور العذراء في أسيوط..
والآن.. أضاءت المدينة أنوارها.. وفتحت كل أبوابها للغرباء.. منذ ليلة 17/8/2000 الليل تحول إلي نهار.. لا تنام المدينة إلا بعد شروق الشمس.. ساعات قليلة تقفز بعدها.. تتزين وتستعد للسهر في احتفال العذراء الجماعي.. تسبح في فيض من مشاعر المحبة والخشوع لله بقلب واحد.. حالة سلام تملأ هواء وطرقات وأحجار المدينة..
كأننا في مسرحية اغريقية عن زمن حمل بقاياه واختفي في كتب التاريخ..
تبدلت أسيوط من مدينة طاردة مخيفة إلي منطقة جذب وتطهر وإعادة حساب للنفس.. واستعادة للمشاعر الإنسانية.. وتقوية للإرادة لمواجهة واحتمال الأحداث اليومية الخانقة.. من أخبار فساد.. وهروب بقروض هي مدخراتنا.. وموت الضمائر.. وهروب الشباب للمخدرات.. وطرائف المرشحين للانتخابات في شراء الذمم والأصوات.. و بالمرة مصاريف الدروس الخصوصية!!..
هل تظهر العذراء ؟
تاريخ العذراء في الظهور في العالم وفي مصر من قبل يدعم هذا الظهور.. فقد ظهرت في كنيستها بالزيتون في 2 أبريل ..68 ثم ظهرت في كنيسة السيدة دميانة بشبرا بابا دوبلو عام ..86 وشهدت برؤيتها جموع كثيرة..
وقد سجلت الكنائس الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية العديد من ظهوراتها في بلدان مختلفة في الخمس قارات.. وذلك منذ عام ..1858 وأقرت أن الظهور مستمر حتي اليوم في كثير من المدن.. منها لورد بفرنسا ومعجزات الشفاء فيها متواصلة ومدن بالبرتغال.. وبلجيكا.. اسبانيا.. اليابان.. فنزويلا.. يوغوسلافيا.. رواندا.. سوريا.. كوريا الجنوبية.. أوكرانيا وغيرها من كتاب ظهورات العذراء ..
ق والعذراء مريم لها مكانة خاصة في قلوب المصريين جميعهم 'مسلمين ومسيحيين' ويتخذونها شفيعة لها مكانة مميزة..
وقد ذكر الأستاذ رجب البنا في كتابه .. الاقباط في مصر والمهجر حوارات مع البابا شنودة تحت عنوان مركز العذراء في القرآن:
'يشرح القرآن في سورة آل عمران أن مريم نذرت للرب وهي في بطن أمها.. وأنها تربت في الهيكل تحت رعاية زكريا.. وأنها كانت تطعم من السماء.. 'كلما دخل عليها زكريا المحراب وجد عندها رزقا.. قال يامريم أني لك هذا.. قالت هو من عند الله'.
وعلو مركز مريم يظهر في قول القرآن عنها.. 'وإذ قالت الملائكة يامريم إن الله اصطفاك وطهرك واصطفاك علي نساء العالمين' (آل عمران 42).
وفي العهد القديم يتنبأ أشعياء النبي: 'يدخل الرب إلي أرض مصر محمولا علي سحابة خفيفة فتتزلزل أوثانها.. ويقام للرب مذبح في أرضه مصر'..
يفسر القديس كيرلس الكبير هذه النبوءة :
'بأن السحابة المتألقة التي حملت يسوع هي أمه العذراء مريم.. أما المذبح فهو الكنيسة التي قامت علي أنقاض الهياكل الوثنية'.
ولماذا ظهورها هذه الأيام؟
لأن الشهور الأربعة الأخيرة من السنة الميلادية .. هي فترة احتفالات كنسية.. وتعتبرها الكنيسة فترة فرح وتجديد للايمان.. لأنها تشمل احتفالات العذراء شهر أغسطس .. عيد التجلي 19/8 (تجلي الرب للتلاميذ مع موسي وإيليا النبي فوق الجبل لتثبيت ايمانهم)..وعيد النيروز 11/..10 وهو عيد شهداء المسيحية..
ولماذا أسيوط ؟
رهبان ديرها في أسيوط وكهنة الكنيسة لا يدهشهم ظهورها المستمر في أسيوط.. لأنهم يعتبرونها 'مقيمة' هناك.. فقد أقامت العائلة المقدسة أثناء رحلة هروبها إلي مصر في القرن الأول الميلادي ستة أشهر داخل مغارة بجبل أسيوط.. المقام فوقه ديرها الآن.. يؤكدون أنها استقرت أيضا في أسيوط العاصمة فترة من الزمن.. لذلك تجليها ليس غريبا..
وقد تزامن تجليها مع احتفالات ديرها وأبروشية أسيوط بأعيادها منذ بداية شهر أغسطس.
ويؤكدون رؤيتهم لها تتجلي مرتين.. ليلة الخميس 31/..8 وفجر السبت 9/9/2000 .. حيث استمر ظهورها من الساعة الرابعة فجرا وحتي السادسة صباحا.. وهي تعطي البركة لكل الناس من كل الطوائف والأديان.. وأنهم وسكان المنطقة الموجودة بها كنيسة القديس مرقس الرسول.. يشاهدون أسرابا من الحمام الأبيض.. وأنوارا ساطعة تظهر فوق قباب الكنيسة كل ليلة حتي كتابة هذه السطور..
ولماذ يتكرر الظهور في مصر؟
بالظهور الأخير تسجل العذراء ظهورها ثلاث مرات خلال 33 عاما.. وبالعودة للتاريخ نقرأ:
كانت مصر ملجأ للكثيرين خاصة في فترات الجوع.. فجاء اليها أبونا إبراهيم.. واستقبلت يوسف الذي صار الرجل الثاني بعد فرعون.. يقدم من مخازنها لكل البلاد المحيطة بها.. وإليها جاء أبونا يعقوب وبنوه.. حيث بدأت نواة شعب الله والاسباط الأثني عشر في داخلها.. وظهر أول قائد لهم وهو 'موسي' العظيم في الأنبياء يسانده 'هرون' أول رئيس كهنة في تحريرهما الشعب من عبودية فرعون.. يقول اسطفانوس (فتهذب موسي بكل حكمة المصريين.. وكان مقتدرا في الأقوال والأعمال)..
وصارت مصر تمثل جماعة الأمم الذين جاء اليهم السيد المسيح ليقيم كنيسته وشعبه الجديد منهم..
وأقيمت أول كنيسة قبطية في الاسكندرية.. في عهد مرقس الرسول تلميذ المسيح الذي لازمه سنوات.. والذي بفضل مدرسة الاسكندرية التي أنشأها في عهد الرومان.. كان للكنيسة المصرية امتياز نشر المسيحية في افريقيا وأوربا.. من خلال الكهنة أو الرهبان من معلمي المدرسة.. ويظهر أثر ذلك في نقل كثير من الثقافات والفنون القبطية إلي ربوع أوربا.. سواء من خلال التجارة أو البحارة أو رحلات المبشرين..
ولماذا كنيسة مارمرقس؟
لماذا تظهر العذراء الآن فوق كنيسة مارمرقس .. وليس في ديرها في أسيوط؟.
حدد لي شيخ الرهبان هنا أسبابا.. منها أولا أن الكنيسة مرت بصعوبات كثيرة حتي انتهي تجديدها في أكتوبر العام الماضي.. فجاءت العذراء ومعها 'سحابة الشهود' لتدشينها.. احتفالا بتجديد آخر كنيسة تقام للقديس مرقس باعتباره أول الشهداء الذين بشروا بميلاد المسيح.. وواحد من أربعة كتبوا شهادتهم (انجيل مرقس).. واستشهد في مدينة الاسكندرية علي البحر المتوسط.. استشهاده كان بداية عصر الشهداء.. الذين تواصلت دماؤهم وامتدت به ومعه من كل بلد ومدينة.. فسارت نهرا من الدم موازيا لنهر النيل حتي وصلت إلي هنا في أسيوط في موقع كنيسته.. ولأن العذراء مقيمة هنا معنا.. فالطبيعي ظهورها لتدشين الكنيسة..
المعارضون.. والمؤيدون للظهور
نعود بعد هذه الرحلة التفصيلية.. إلي الاشتراك في الجدل كما اتفقنا.. والذي يبدأ دائما برأي المحللين النفسيين.. الذين سارعوا بالفعل دون أن يروا إلي إعادة نفس الكلام الذي كتبوه أيام ظهور العذراء في الزيتون.. ردا علي سؤال هل تظهر العذراء فعلا.. قالوا: 'الناس الذين يجزمون بمشاهدتها واقعون تحت تأثير الدهش الجماعي 'إكستاسيا'.. وأن الشرق الأوسط يمر الآن بظروف صعبة علي الأصعدة السياسية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية.. والبسطاء يبحثون عن الخلاص من الاحباط واليأس.. لهذا كان لها ثهم وراء الخوارق والمعجزات والرؤي والاحلام.. الخ.. الخ.. الخ.. لذا لابد أن نفرق بين ما هو حقيقي وما هو خيالي'..
وطبيعيا لم يذكر أحد من هؤلاء الاساتذة طريق التمييز بين الحقيقة والخيال!..
والكنيسة تقول..
تعليق كهنة الكنيسة علي ذلك هو:
'هل كل الناس واقعين تحت تأثير نفساني.. ياريت تترفع مشاعرنا وحواسنا ونظل في هذا الجو المقدس أنقياء.. أو نشعر أننا مرفوعين علي أذرع الأبدية والملائكة كما تشعر الجموع هذه الأيام'..
أما القس يعقوب سليمان كاهن كنيسة مارمرقس فيؤكد ظهورها.. وأنه رآها مع الجموع.. وأن الكنيسة تسجل كل تفاصيل الظهور وشواهده يوميا.. وتمنع المتاجرة به.. وتصحح المغالطات والمبالغات لمصلحة الجميع.. ويقول:
'إن تجلي العذراء هو إقرار لحقائق سمائية بها علا الإنسان وتشامخ في عصر العلم والذرة والكمبيوتر والتناسخ.. تظهر العذراء لتعلن سيادة السماء وقصور الإنسان .. وتجلي العذراء هو بعث للفرح وإعلان الأمان ونبذ الخوف المجد لله في الأعالي وعلي الأرض السلام'
وأخيرا
كانت هذه هي شهادتي .. رأيت الجموع تتطهر كأننا في القدس.. أو في مكة.. الدموع تغسل القلوب وتحرر النفوس.. وتطلق خيرات النفس البشرية.. مشاعر إنسانية تسمو بالبشر وتسقط الفوارق الاجتماعية .. واختلاف الاديان والمعتقدات والعقائد.. الله واحد.. وموجود..
رأيت الجموع تعود بوجوه الأطفال وعيونهم المندهشة المتأملة المتفائلة المتشوقة للمعرفة والحقيقة والسكينة..
(آخر ساعة.)
---------------------------------
وللرب الخلاص​


----------



## *S.O.G* (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

*أشكرك يا Drop*
*ولكن نحن عالمين بمن آمنا*
*نرجو لك الخلاص بنعمة الرب أنت وأمثالك*
*قبل فوات الأوان*​


----------



## fouadkerolous (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

بسم الله القوى 
 العزراء مريم سلام الرب ليها بتظهر وستظهر دوما لانها ام البشريه جمعاء شفت بعينى ولذا اشهد بلساتى وانا اشهد الحق . شفت ناس امامى  ذهبوا ليكونوا من الساخرين ورجعوا من المؤمنين 0 والسلام لام السلام


----------



## *S.O.G* (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

*:yahoo:أمر واضح ليس بحاجة لإثبات*
*بالرغم من أن المسلمين شهدوا أن هذه المعجزات صحيحة وفرحوا مع المسيحيين لأن العذراء مريم أم العالم أجمع كما وجدنا قبل قليل في جريدة آخر ساعة ذات الخلفيات الإسلامية،وكما يقول أخونا وحبيبنا بالمسيح فؤادكيرلوس*
*للرب المجد لأن المسيحية ليست بحاجة للحم ودم يدافع عنها بل كل الأرواح السماوية والتحت أرضية تركع أمام رب المجد يسوع المسيح ابن الإله الحي!*


----------



## ماريان مرمر (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

بجد شكرا على النعمه اللى ورتهنا


----------



## بتول لرب (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

:close_tem:close_temالله معاكم  شكرا على البركه دى


----------



## mena_ss (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

:yaka:شكرا للمعجزات الجميله دى


----------



## mena_ss (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/2002/43257688aj7.gif 
صلواتكم معى "صديقم "مينا سمير"


----------



## mena_ss (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

انا لسه جديد فى المنتدى واريد ان احد منكم يبعت لى رساله  واريد ان اكون صديقا ليكم 
صلوات القديسين معكم وانا شفيعى البابا كيرلس ومارميناH:\nedved mena\religioun\صور للبابا كيرلس


----------



## *S.O.G* (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

*أهلا وسهلا بك صديقنا وأخونا بالمسيح  مينا سمير*
*حاولت أن أبعث لك رسالة خاصة ولكن الظاهر أنك مش مفعّل الخدمة:new2:*
*على العموم أهلاً بيك وسط كنيستك..إخوتك منذ البدء ومعنا هنا المسيح*
*{حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فإني أكون هناك في وسطهم}*
*صلّ لأجلنا جميعاً ولأجل المنتدى،وأنا متأكّد أن المنتدى سوف يعجبك وسيصبح بيتك وكنيستك بجد*
*أخوك المحبّ:**S.O.G*​


----------



## bebo440 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

موضوع رائع يامينا ومعلومات وصور اشر لك تعب حبتك للمجهود الكبير د ربنا يا حبيبى      
اخيك فى لمعمودية بنيامين سيدهم  من مدينة المحة الكبرى -مصر


----------



## mansor1_2000 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

*بشفاعات والدة الاله يارب انعم لنا بمغفرة خطايانا*
*موضوع اكثر من رائع*
*ربنا يباركك يا اين الملك*​


----------



## *S.O.G* (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*



mansor1_2000 قال:


> *بشفاعات والدة الاله يارب انعم لنا بمغفرة خطايانا*
> *موضوع اكثر من رائع*
> *ربنا يباركك يا اين الملك*​


*آمين*
*ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## وردة السلام (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

الرب يكون معك مايكل الله قادر على كل شيء​


----------



## remounmr (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك اهى هيا دى المواضيع ولا بلاش انا عايز مكتبه لامى العذراء مريم ير يت*:yaka:


----------



## مارينا سامح (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

:yaka:[جميل جدا  و الصور حقيقي ممتاذه ربنا يباركك:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

اية الجمال دة بس يا كوبتيك مان اية العظمة دى كلها ربنا يبارك تعبك يا جميل شكرااا شكراااا شكراااا شكرااا بجد بجد ليك على التغطية الرائعة دى انا اول مرة اشوف الموضوع الراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع دة و ان شاء اللة نعيش و نشوف ظهور السيدة العذراء مريم والدة الالة لينا هنا تانى فى مصر 

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك يا كوبتيك مان ​


----------



## dondon (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

شكرا  يا   كوبتيك على الصور الرائعة دى انا كان نفسى اشوف العدرا فى وا:36_22_25::17_1_33[1]:حدة من ظهوراتها


----------



## mobisameh (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## نشات جيد (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

كل عام وانتم


----------



## ramy299 (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

تغطيه كامله يا مينا بجد رائع رائع رائع ومرسي على تعبك معانه وربنا هيعوضك خير تاكد ونتمنا ان تقدم المزيد


----------



## Meriamty (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

صور روووووووووووعه ربنا يباركك


----------



## rosemary84 (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

ميرسى يامينا وربنا يباركك


----------



## ankh (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

انها احدى معجزات الله سبحانة وتعالى 

    وشكرا على الموضوع      Ankh


----------



## nifaragallah (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

شىء أكثر من رائع مشكورين على تعب محبتكم


----------



## Nano123 (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

ميرسى كتييييييير
بجد صور حلوة اوووووووى
تحياتى​


----------



## مريم مرزوق (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

صور غايه فى الروعه:yaka:


----------



## مينا نيوتن (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

حلو يا مينا


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

ربنا ينفعنا بصلاة ام النور وتكون معنا  يوم ان ندعوها  شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده​


----------



## صموئيل فؤاد (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

موضوع جميل اوى اوى
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## نجوى جرجس (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

سلام ونعمه يا ابن الملك حفظك الله 
فتحت صفحة الظهورات لام النور ولم تفتح معى اي صوره ومعرفش ايه السبب 
شكر ومحبه فى يسوع المسيح ابن الله


----------



## x_man (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

روعه


----------



## RAMY_ALBAGDADY (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

شكرا على هذه  العمل وان شاء الله سيبقى منتدانا الاغلى اخوكم من العراق رامي البغدادي


----------



## فيفيااان (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

ياجمالك يام النور...
لك كل المجد...


----------



## اميره الحياه (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

عند   اقدام   الصليب كنت  تبكين  الحبيب وبا دمع النخيب حزنك كان  مذيب  

فهلمي   لحمانا اسرعي نحو الغريق  ما لنا الا الرجاء ودعاك   في شقاء سلام  سلام لك  يا مريم اليك  الورد يا مريم  يهدى  من ايا دينا هلمي وا قبلي منا    عربون  حب


----------



## محب المخلص (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

تسلم ايدك

اه الشغل الجامد ده


----------



## ga_shetoos (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

ام النور مش بتسيب ؤقت واغير لما تيجى علشان تثبتنا فى الايمان اكتر وا اكتر  صلوات  العذارء تكون معنا   امين


----------



## اميره الحياه (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

انا بس بغدر اخكي كلمه سلام سلام لك يا مريم انتي تجمه  انتي فوحه  انتي ملكه انتي الورديه انتي ام الله انتي سلطانه البحار وا لجبال


----------



## غزوان البغدادي (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

عاشت ايدك على الصور وعلى الموضع الحلو


----------



## vetaa (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

كلمه رائعه قليله علييها
بجد ظهوراتها جميله ومعزية

بركه صلاتها تكون معانا
ودايما تظهرلنا وتفرحنا دايما

شكرا يا كوبتك


----------



## نوسو (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

شكراااااااااااا بجد الصور تحفه وحرام التشكيك فيها وبااااااااين جداااااااا انها مفيهاش تركيب


----------



## نوسو (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

تسلم ايدك


----------



## ابن العذراء2 (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

*ميرسى على الموضوع 
بجد موضوع رائع 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## christ & christ (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ظهورات نادرة للسيدة العذراء علي مستوي ال&#*

very nice


----------



## christ & christ (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*



coptic Man قال:


> *تجلي العذراء في اسيوط *​
> 
> *
> 
> ...


الله ديه حاجة جميلة


----------



## christ & christ (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

رائع


----------



## merola (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

*بركة صلوات العدرا تكون معانا بجد تحفة​*


----------



## monmooon (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

*بجد موضوع رائع رائع حقيقي الموضوع هزني من جوه وربنا يباركك ويباركنا من شفاعة السيدة العذراء وميرسي ليك خالص*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*



>


 
صورة اثرت بيا كلش 

امنا مريم العذراء تحميك 
شكرا لك​


----------



## ana_more (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## نوسو (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

thank you


----------



## gogocata (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

شكرا لكل من تعب وساهم فى استعادة هذه الصور وفعلا اراد الله اننا نكون من المحظوظين اننا من اسيوط وشفنا ظهورات السيدة العذراء ام الهنا وملكنا وشفنا حاجات اكتر من كدة بكتيييييييييييير خالص على منارة كنيسة مار مرقس وكمان اثناء الدورة بعذراء درنكة والحمام والنور مع كل رشمة صليب للانبا ميخائيل ربنا يبارككم


----------



## JOJOTOTY (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

Good man


----------



## heroooo (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

سلام المسيح وماما العدرا
انا فرحان جدا بالصور اللى فيها ظهور ماما العدرا
ياريت نصلى لماما العدرا ان هى تجيلنا تانى يا ريت يا جماعه 
وتشفينا من وتكون معانا 
              ابن المسيح


----------



## ramy299 (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

كونى معانه يام النور واذكرينا امام رب العرش الديان


----------



## كوك (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

ميرسى اوى صور روعه اوى  



وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## جيلان (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

*صور رائعة
ويا رب تفضل تظهر دايما
شكرا يا مينا*


----------



## النهيسى (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

سلام الرب على ( ام النور ) هى بظهوراتها الجميله تقوينا تساندنا 
حقا هذا الموضوع جميل وفى منتهى الجمال والدقه وكامل العناصر ومنظم 
الرب يبارك حياتك ( سلام )


----------



## angel smile (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

الله على الموضوع فوق الرائع


----------



## yousteka (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

مرسي يا اخي على موضوعك الرائع ده

وبعد ظهور جديد في كنيسة العدرا بالعصافرة

فكل من كانوا هناك اجمعوا ان العذرا خرجت من صورتها اثناء الزفة

بجد واضح تعبك في الموضوع بس امنا العدرا تستاهل
وهى قادرة على تعويضك ومباركة ثمرة خدمتك


----------



## عمادفاروق (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

فهوذامنذالأن جميع ألاجيال تطوبني


----------



## مارى123 (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

بجد صور تحفة ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويقويكم بشفاعة ام النور


----------



## hosam87 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

غاية فى الجمال


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

بجد ظهورات فوق الخيال والظهورات ديه بتين ان ربنا معانا ومش سيابنا 
وشكراا ليك يا كوبتيك مان ويكون معاك فى الجيش 
وربنا يباركك


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

اية الجمال دة
شكرا علي تعبك يا باشا


----------



## ارسانى المحب (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

شكرا على الصور الرائعة


----------



## jsamawi (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

بارك الله فيكم على الصور 

يعني لما الواحد بيشوف صور الظهور الالهي بيعشر بدنه ويرتعش


----------



## marydifad (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

*  روعة  شكرا لتعبك ​*


----------



## bahaa_06 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ظهورات أمنا مريم العذراء حول العالم*

شئ رائع لا اجد كلام يعبر عن اعجابى واحترامى

​


----------

